# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/03 - Meh, Meh, Meh, Meh...Oh Rollins/Foley are still going at it and some celebs are here, Meh, Meh, Meh



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Charlotte needs to win this. Sasha already won the Women's championship on RAW her next one should be on a PPV but hopefully it Won't be against Charlotte because this feud needs to end.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Should have bought tickets consider I live in Los Angeles.

Honestly I really want to see Ashton Kutcher, and Danny Masterson interact with Owens and Jericho, considering I loved That 70's show growing up.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin Owens doesn't even get a picture


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You know things are bad when the biggest talking point about the show is a predictable Women's title match, between two women who have had so many matches against each other already.

The main event has sucked period, and all this 'hype' about Rollins big turn is BS.

We're supposed to feel sorry for the guy because daddy has a new chosen one and is helping him cheat to win instead? fpalm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:blonde I know NFL is back on Monday Nights but it doesn't even feel like Raw is trying.

Ashton Kutcher will be making an appearance on Raw? I feel PUNK'D any time I waste watching this show so it fits. Then Kutcher gets coverage in the official preview over the supposed top guy on the show - you know, the Universal Champion Kevin Owens. Might as well get Wilmer Valderrama to hold a rap battle in the parking lot dissin Yo Momma. Then get Mila Kunis to host WWE's favorite time filler - a dance off - while she proceeds to mindfuck one of the female superstars. I know the viewing audience will be after watching whatever shit they throw at the wall last minute. 

This has been my most irritated post in a while about this show, but I can't help it when they present shit like this and they expect me to be sports-entertained?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

If they want to make the most of their celebrity appearances then they need to make them more notable. Do something that'll get mainstream attention Tuesday morning.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"This isn’t Kutcher’s first rodeo on Team Red, having memorably served as a Raw guest star back in 2010, so he definitely knows how to handle himself against the likes of Jericho and his “best friend,” WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens. Jeri-KO might be the ones feeling like “stupid idiots” Monday night when Kutcher and Masterson pay them a visit."



Why is WWE putting celebrities on the level of Chris Jericho and their "World" Champion? fpalm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Included in K.O's reign as the Universal Champion is dealing with Ashton Kutcher. 

:maisie3

I haven't watched Raw in three weeks now, apart from a couple of segments, and this preview looks like fucking dog shit TBH.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ the title. Sasha vs. Charlotte seems to be the only thing worth watching tomorrow night.*


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

LOL

*Ashton Kutcher & Danny Masterson >* _Universal Champion_

:lmao

What the fuck?


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

This will be my 4th raw to happily skip, and judging by the god awful preview, i won't be returning anytime soon. 

Its sad to see then just throw in the towel like this and not give us anything worth watching. How you can have over 30 hollywood writers and still not come up with a single fun or entertaining storyline in so long is beyond me. This is not only the worst wrestling show out there hands down, this is pretty much the absolute worst television show on today.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:LOL

HOLY. FUCK. We're doing guest stars again? What a desperate cry for help that will ultimately solve nothing.

Two title rematches that won't matter in the long run. Charlotte is probably retaining to begin her steamrolling Bayley before she puts over the inevitable face turn bust of Dana Brooke. Kendrick has to win it here if he is getting another shot or else his return and heel turn means nothing either.

Another shitty RAW that will produce another shitty rating. Yawn.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This thread title :Jim

Brock :Jim


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vikings/Giants should be a good game. (Y)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Keep disappointin' Raw, keep disappointin'

I'll be tuning into Smackdown on Tuesday instead.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

What did Hogan say after he bought Apple? 

I'm bringing back the headphone, Jack!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

They need a good Rollins/KO promo showdown to get this storyline between them into high gear, also they should have Rollins and Y2J interact too. He should be a special guest on the Highlight Reel on RAW tomorrow night. And Rollins should be interacting with Foley and Stephanie too and demanding another title opportunity since he got screwed again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I really hope they start dialing back on how much Foley is on the show...really, his beard is all over the place meddling with everything. He gets like 3-5 segments every week and at this point I don't see the justification for it. If he is going to be involved in Rollins' angle then we better start seeing a bit more of an edge from him so that he actually contributes something instead of just dragging things down. Rollins already called him out on just doing Steph's will and Steph for her part ladyballed him, so time to step it up for him because this oldie goody Holy Foley is just not doing it for me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WE NEED MORE RUSEV! :rusevyes


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Zero fucks given. Another Monday night watching Velocity.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















and judging by the preview may need a little extra tonight


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

lets all hope Charlotte puts down Sasha once and for all tonight so she can move on cause Sasha vs Charlotte has gotten boring and Sasha don't deserve another reign after she has flop so bad on the main roster.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I haven't skipped a Raw since I started watching a couple years ago. KO is my #1 fav wrestler. But I think I'm going to throw in the towel and watch this one within half an hour later tonight with the help of my PVR. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Is it Tuesday yet? :beckylol

I am kinda interested to see what comes from the Cesaro/Sheamus team up.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Another episode of monday night yawn, dere.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw: judging by the preview may need a little extra tonight


I'm NOT...NOT Licking toads  although for those poor bastards trying to watch RAW sober this week......








All I know sober or NOT, will I be watching this week?

#WWELogic #NO #MondayNightBORE


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Its official, RAW is the meh show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> They need a good Rollins/KO promo showdown to get this storyline between them into high gear, also they should have Rollins and Y2J interact too. He should be a special guest on the Highlight Reel on RAW tomorrow night. And Rollins should be interacting with Foley and Stephanie too and demanding another title opportunity since he got screwed again.


The problem here is, in typical WWE narrow-minded fashion, the story is between Rollins and fucking management, not Rollins and KO. KO is pretty much just a side story whether he knows it or not. And this is why nobody gives a flying fuck about RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sincere said:


> Is it Tuesday yet? :beckylol
> 
> I am kinda interested to see what comes from the Cesaro/Sheamus team up.


Yea, hopefully tonight's crowd cares about them.

Both men were able to receive one of the loudest reactions after their match at Clash of Champions. Maybe they could make this tag team run work


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe flip on during commercials of Giants/Vikings.












The Cleaner said:


> The problem here is, in typical WWE narrow-minded fashion, the story is between Rollins and fucking management, not Rollins and KO. KO is pretty much just a side story whether he knows it or not. And this is why nobody gives a flying fuck about RAW.


100%.

As long as The Authority is still the main storyline, I couldn't give a single fuck.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This show apparently sold out like the first two rows and nothing else as of yesterday. :lol It's really scary when the flagship show can't sell on name alone anymore. If "the brand" can't draw a crowd, who will? We already know no one on the RAW roster can.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Also realized it's October now, which means those cancer awareness segments are coming back.









Reigns standing in a ring of cancer survivors talking about courage and stuff so people don't boo him. :mj4

Even more reason to not tune in.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The One Man Gang said:


> Maybe flip on during commercials of Giants/Vikings.


Won't be watching that shit either. Like RAW, the NFL is dead to me. Only longer. WWE I want to see stop this parade of shit and make itself a great entertainment product again. NFL on the other hand I just want to see shrivel up and die.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

So what's the over/under on Banks getting injured again tonight?

I'll watch Sheamus/Cesaro and Owens/Rollins segments tomorrow, this ain't worth three hours.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ah well, at least I can get an early night on a Monday once again. Not even browsing the Raw thread entices me anymore, let alone watching the damn show.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

If RAW keeps me from watching MNF tonight, I'll change my name to RAWZILLA


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ah well, at least I can get an early night on a Monday once again. Not even browsing the Raw thread entices me anymore, let alone watching the damn show.


Not much to browse these days tbh. A couple years ago, Raw threads got over 3k replies easily. Now they're lucky if they even get half of that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Then get Mila Kunis to host WWE's favorite time filler - a dance off - while she proceeds to mindfuck one of the female superstars.


I'd pay money to see Raw revolve around Mila she's fucking hot. :creepytrips


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ah well, at least I can get an early night on a Monday once again. Not even browsing the Raw thread entices me anymore, let alone watching the damn show.


Just wanna say that you can never, EVER change that tag or sig pic. Ever.


Oh yeah, and would also like to add kudos to The Batman for a truly epic thread title.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Cleaner said:


> Just wanna say that you can never, EVER change that tag or sig pic. Ever.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and would also like to add kudos to The Batman for a truly epic thread title.


Tbh I've had sigs turned off for the past year or so and I totally forgot what it was haha.

Might watch an old WWF PPV featuring BAAAAAAAAAAAAM Bam Bigelow now.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Also realized it's October now, which means those cancer awareness segments are coming back.
> Reigns standing in a ring of cancer survivors talking about courage and stuff so people don't boo him. :mj4 Even more reason to not tune in.


A Gif of things 2 come.........









#TRUETHAT #CHARITYNOTPR #WWELogic​


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Godway said:


> This show apparently sold out like the first two rows and nothing else as of yesterday. :lol It's really scary when the flagship show can't sell on name alone anymore. If "the brand" can't draw a crowd, who will? We already know no one on the RAW roster can.


How do you know this? That would be amazing.
Can't believe that ...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Chrome said:


> *Also realized it's October now, which means those cancer awareness segments are coming back. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> How do you know this? That would be amazing.
> Can't believe that ...


That's what WOR said. Some guy even called in saying he went to get tickets and everything but the first two rows was still available. That was yesterday.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> A Gif of things 2 come.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Also realized it's October now, which means those cancer awareness segments are coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeh, forgot about that.....looks like going to need more getting ready


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Godway said:


> That's what WOR said. Some guy even called in saying he went to get tickets and everything but the first two rows was still available. That was yesterday.


Which show was that? Do you have a link?
That's insane.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Dana will cause a DQ and Foley will announce that it will be Charlotte vs Sasha at the next PPV HITC inside HITC so Dana wouldn't be able to interere. HITC is in Sasha's hometown, No way they don't do that championship match there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like yet another unmissable Raw... :beckylol


----------



## Ragefakar (Sep 1, 2016)

Should be a good show minus the new day crap


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Hyped to most likely be skipping 80% or more of this show. Kendrick vs Perkins and the Sheamus/Cesaro combo will be sound, but the rest?

Ugh at the celebrity guests.

Get your shit together, Monday night.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll watch Luke Cage instead


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

CJ said:


> Looks like yet another unmissable Raw... :beckylol


You misspelled unwatchable.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

If the women main event the show tonight then I'll fully believe Sasha is winning.


----------



## Tu Peor Pesadilla (Aug 31, 2016)

Can't wait for Charlotte vs Sasha they always have good matches.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Backstage at Raw tonight are:



> Paige (still not cleared to wrestle) and Emma are backstage at Raw in Los Angeles.
> 
> Cedric Alexander and Tony Nese are also backstage. Nese must have impressed last week as the company has brought him back for a second week in a row.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Los Angeles is one of the best wrestling cities out there and crowds are usually very good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm only gonna be watching this for Seth & Roman. That's about it, lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't want to turn into Vince Russo but why the hell are Sasha and Charlotte wrestling each other so fucking much on free tv? Is it that hard to keep them apart and have Charlotte toss obstacle she can in her way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> I don't want to turn into Vince Russo but why the hell are Sasha and Charlotte wrestling each other so fucking much on free tv? Is it that hard to keep them apart and have Charlotte toss obstacle she can in her way.


Sasha's booking on the main roster has been shit for the most part. I mean, she wins, but that's not what I'm talking about. Her character just does...nothing, for the most part, since being called up to Raw. And when she does win, 90% of the time it's empty, meaningless wins. It does nothing for anybody.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> I don't want to turn into Vince Russo but why the hell are Sasha and Charlotte wrestling each other so fucking much on free tv? Is it that hard to keep them apart and have Charlotte toss obstacle she can in her way.


Everytime they try and keep them apart it just ends in endless Dana Brooke matches because the division is so small.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't wait for the "obsolete" and "delete" chants tonight during the Reigns program.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Clash of Rematches. Even Universe Mode in the damn game books better than this shit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Let that sink in for a minute: in a city as fucking huge as LA, not even 20.000 people can be assed to go to a live Raw to sell out the Staples Center.
If I wanted to, I could buy floor tickets next to the ring right now. Just checked. Wow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Let that sink in for a minute: in a city as fucking huge as LA, not even 20.000 people can be assed to go to a live Raw to sell out the Staples Center.
> If I wanted to, I could buy floor tickets next to the ring right now. Just checked. Wow.


For Glasgow next month. One side of it will be empty due to the layout of the venue.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope the empty seats are visible. 

Raw deserves it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Sasha's booking on the main roster has been shit for the most part. I mean, she wins, but that's not what I'm talking about. Her character just does...nothing, for the most part, since being called up to Raw. And when she does win, 90% of the time it's empty, meaningless wins. It does nothing for anybody.


Unlike Charlotte and Becky, Sasha just has not transitioned well into the main roster and is the least improved out of the three horse women that were called up about a year ago. She has been rather exposed and is really not very good doing mic and character work and the booking has clearly not helped matters.

At this point I feel Charlotte has basically moved to a higher tier than her. They keep putting Charlotte in matches with Sasha but as things stand I don't see how Charlotte benefits from this, seems to me this is just dragging Charlotte down and the poor state of the women's division on RAW isn't helping her. Like she has outgrown it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous...first, I can't drink the whiskey with the meds I'm on BUT can drink the Iced Tea that was actually in that bottle for that scene and as for the MJ, I've Little Cigars(the ones that have brown paper so nobody pays taxes on it...$9 a carton)...This means you'll have a LOT more fun than I will.

Anyways, let's start getting ready to rummbb...ah, fuck it. Let's get ready to change the channel. Clicker right next to me all set to find something else as it's done for the past few months when Raw pathetically attempts to entertain. Has anyone thought to tape Raw and submit a patent for it as the miracle cure for insomnia yet? 

One of these days, we'll be able to sue Raw for attempted brainslaughter. 

Meanwhile, if you guys do like I do and change the channel, you won't burn yourself out when the real entertaining show comes on, Smackdown.

Kutcher and Masterson...They "might" be entertaining IF they've been wrestling fans in the past. If not, get ready to cringe.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Hope the low attendance thing is true. Last week, the WON said only 7,000 RAW tickets were actually sold.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Might DVR just to see Danny Masterson and Ashton Kutcher. Love That 70's Show and really like The Ranch on Netflix. Mostly due to Masterson and Sam Elliot. Excited for season 2 on the 7th.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ehh its not like smackdown is doing any better with the attendance


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> ehh its not like smackdown is doing any better with the attendance


Haven't heard anything about the attendance for tonight, but Smackdown was sold out and loud as fuck last week. Didn't sell out the week before, but that was because it was in BFE Alabama. Not even a PPV would sell out in that state. Not sure why either show still visits Alabama.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> ehh its not like smackdown is doing any better with the attendance


 I think it actually is, Meltzer was talking about Raw struggling with Cena on SD. Pretty sure I read somewhere which had a report from WON that SD were doing better. Can someone confirm this?

Not being able to sell tickets in LA is a huge cause for concern. It seems like the poor quality is finally starting to effect attendence.

I mean, who the hell would want to pay to waste 3 hrs of your life watching the trash that is Monday Night Raw?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> I think it actually is, Meltzer was talking about Raw struggling with Cena on SD. Pretty sure I read somewhere which had a report from WON that SD were doing better. Can someone confirm this?


Yes, Meltzer said attendance has dropped for RAW without Cena. However, SD had sections tarped off too last week. 

People need to stop acting like RAW and SD are two different companies. :renee3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Yes, Meltzer said attendance has dropped for RAW without Cena. However, SD had sections tarped off too last week.
> 
> People need to stop acting like RAW and SD are two different companies. :renee3


 Yeah, this has nothing to do with brand wars. Do you think it's justifiable to support a show which is as bad as Raw is? 

If SD were bad, I would want attendance to reflect that so Vince and co. get the message there is need for a change of direction.

If anything, that report proves Cena is the only semi FT draw left in the company.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> ehh its not like smackdown is doing any better with the attendance


It's not like Smackdown was a Raw Replay for years or anything.



Cipher said:


> People need to stop acting like RAW and SD are two different companies. :renee3


For real. That marky shit is embarassing.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Yeah, this has nothing to do with brand wars. Do you think it's justifiable to support a show which is bad? If SD were bad, I would want attendance to reflect that so Vince and co. get the message there is need for a change of direction.


Dude. I don't think you're getting what I'm saying. 

RAW, SD, it doesn't matter. Attendance is down for WWE as a whole, as in both shows. There's plenty of bare house show photos. This isn't two competing companies.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Dude. I don't think you're getting what I'm saying.
> 
> RAW, SD, it doesn't matter. Attendance is down for WWE as a whole, as in both shows. There's plenty of bare house show photos. This isn't two competing companies.


 SD attendance has improved, they had to tarp off a lot more sections before the split.

Here's a picture from January this year for one of the tapings...



















House show attendance is definitely unimpressive for both brands, but its on the way up for SD live shows.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> Haven't heard anything about the attendance for tonight, but Smackdown was sold out and loud as fuck last week. Didn't sell out the week before, but that was because it was in BFE Alabama. Not even a PPV would sell out in that state. Not sure why either show still visits Alabama.


"Sold out?" I'm going to need a source for that, because it sounds like BS. There's no way they filled 15,000 seats. Unless you mean they sold out the limited amount of seats they had available because they had to tarp off most seats.

Attendance has been laughably low for both shows. Same with the ratings.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> "Sold out?" I'm going to need a source for that, because it sounds like BS. There's no way they filled 15,000 seats. Unless you mean they sold out the limited amount of seats they had available because they had to tarp off most seats.
> 
> Attendance has been laughably low for both shows. Same with the ratings.


 6,400 for last weeks SD and 7,000 for Raw.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Yes, Meltzer said attendance has dropped for RAW without Cena. However, SD had sections tarped off too last week.
> 
> People need to stop acting like RAW and SD are two different companies. :renee3


exactly. Backlash the smackdown PPV wasn't even sold out and some tickets were going for $9


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> 6,400 for last weeks SD and 7,000 for Raw.


So not even close to a sell out. That's about what I expected. 

Quicken Loans Arena had a capacity of over 18,000 for the last UFC PPV, which they actually sold out. Not sure exactly how much the capacity for the WWE event was, since it depends on the layout, but it was probably similar.

WWE can't even sell out most PPVs anymore, let alone the weekly shows.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Oh yeh, forgot about that.....looks like going to need more getting ready


_*I will be next to you with mine as well. *_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> exactly. Backlash the smackdown PPV wasn't even sold out and some tickets were going for $9


 Backlash was built over 2 weeks and I read the tickets only went for sale a week before the event.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So, Sheamus did this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783073984522969088


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Backlash was built over 2 weeks and I read the tickets only went for sale a week before the event.


Dude stop. Smackdown is not doing any better than Raw.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I look forward to cleaning my dogs shit more then to sit through this 3hr raw. Thought I'd throw that out there .


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pink ropes are back.

Meh, won't be able to watch live tonight. Guess the forum and twitter will have to do until I can see it tomorrow.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> 6,400 for last weeks SD and 7,000 for Raw.


How many seats aren't sold due to the titantron and seats that can't see because of the set? Serious question here, as I have no idea. When Cole or whoever says "sellout crowd" I have always wondered who would buy a seat where you literally can't see anything due to the set which is at least 1/4 of the arena.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sincere said:


> So, Sheamus did this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783073984522969088


Looks like the motherfucker branded himself.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Looks like the motherfucker branded himself.


:lol yeah, evidently it is just special effects artistry


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Backstage at Raw tonight are:


If Emma makes her surprise return tonight after the Women's Championship match, I'd be so happy 

Edit: oops, the quoted parts of the quoted post were cut off lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> How many seats aren't sold due to the titantron and seats that can't see because of the set? Serious question here, as I have no idea. When Cole or whoever says "sellout crowd" I have always wondered who would buy a seat where you literally can't see anything due to the set which is at least 1/4 of the arena.


It depends on the arena, but usually capacity for televised WWE events can range anywhere from 14,000-18,000. 6000 is well below capacity.

WWE has been well below capacity for a while now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sincere said:


> :lol yeah, evidently it is just special effects artistry


Either way, looks stupid.

Hope they can at least bring it in the ring, I am sure they will.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Dude stop. Smackdown is not doing any better than Raw.


 CoC which was built over 4 weeks and only managed to sell 7,500. 

7,000 for Backlash on a 2 week build, with no Cena and a new brand revamp is okay IMO. If the number remains the same for No Mercy, then you can say SD is doing as badly as Raw.

It's decent numbers for a brand which has been an afterthought for years. 

It's no surprise they haven't surpassed Raw's numbers yet, as Raw is the flagship and is a far stronger brand.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I think Lita just said Sasha and Charlotte are main eventing. Sasha's totally winning the belt.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Oh yeh, forgot about that.....looks like going to need more getting ready


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

We all know SmackDown isn't doing better if we're talking about numbers. I just think the quality of the show is higher than Raw's and I enjoy watching SD a lot more, that's all. I don't think they can ever establish SmackDown as an equal brand after completely shitting on that show for years.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe Sami Zayn saves Seth Rollins from a beatdown by Jeri-KO at the end of their segment?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> We all know SmackDown isn't doing better if we're talking about numbers. I just think the quality of the show is higher than Raw's and I enjoy watching SD a lot more, that's all. I don't think they can ever establish SmackDown as an equal brand after completely shitting on that show for years.


 In comparison to what it was doing before? Of course it is doing better. 

As for brand v brand, the gap isn't as big as some make it out to be. The attendances for the next few brand PPV's and shows will be interesting, the fact they're getting this close already without their biggest name on the PPV is significant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> We all know SmackDown isn't doing better if we're talking about numbers. I just think the quality of the show is higher than Raw's and I enjoy watching SD a lot more, that's all. I don't think they can ever establish SmackDown as an equal brand after completely shitting on that show for years.


You can say that again. Raw somehow beat SD going up against the Presidential Debate and a Football game. Crazy. Never thought that would happen.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I look forward to cleaning my dogs shit more then to sit through this 3hr raw. Thought I'd throw that out there .


Yep. Same here brother.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So anyone willing to share some bits about what they are saying on the preshow? Can't watch live tonight so I'll be counting on you fine folks to keep me up to date on the thread


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope this show gets cancelled.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> You can say that again. Raw somehow beat SD going up against the Presidential Debate and a Football game. Crazy. Never thought that would happen.


Don't take me as defending SD like some sort of mark, but to be fair, it also was the 3rd lowest rating ever. 1.77.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Don't take me as defending SD like some sort of mark, but to be fair, it also was the 3rd lowest rating ever. 1.77.


For the flagship show that has been on the same night for 25+ years to get a 1.77, I would say Smackdown isn't doing too bad in comparison. Especially since its been shit on for well over a decade as a Raw recap show, moved around from night to night and from station to station. Glad Smackdown is having some success despite all of that. The quality is definitely there, just need to keep it up and hopefully draw some more viewers. People don't watch Smackdown out of habit like they watch Raw.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Who all is ready for the C-show tonight? :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Don't take me as defending SD like some sort of mark, but to be fair, it also was the 3rd lowest rating ever. 1.77.


Of course the number was horrible. No doubt. Still thought it would be lower just due to the debate with two huge names (Trump/Clinton) and MNF and that they would lose that week. Just surprised.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Again, can we please stop acting like RAW is the heel and SD is the face

WWE is doing bad in general.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

By default WWE fans were bred to turn on the TV on monday night to watch wrestling...Smackdown on Tuesday nights by default will have a tougher time converting fans over to watching TV on Tuesday night also, hence the ratings being lower..

..Smackdown is still the better show imo


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

will this show be any good tonight given the previous weeks .... over to you Dean










sorry hate to be a negative susan but ugh, why am I watching? please someone tell me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's no question, even when factoring in ratings, which show produces the better content from beginning-to-end between Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Checking in for Fuckery Is War


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's about that time, let's go.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man they really are trying to keep people interested in Balor by mentioning him here and there...

Had it been Roman, people would have crapped all over him.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> will this show be any good tonight given the previous weeks .... over to you Dean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monday Night Football starts in a half hour to save you.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol we get a warning in the UK that this show is unsuitable for children and some of the programming may be unsuitable for other viewers ... no shit sky, no shit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

you want more you want MORE!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Man they really are trying to keep people interested in Balor by mentioning him here and there...
> 
> Had it been Roman, people would have crapped all over him.


Just wait until he returns and wins the Rumble.

I swear to God HBK better be an entrant in the Rumble or it'll just blow lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it seems Sasha vs Charlotte is the main event tonight?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Monday Night Football starts in a half hour to save you.


The Giants are on tonight right?I might have to check in at some point.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks full to me :draper2


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Make Raw great again :booklel


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Monday Night Football starts in a half hour to save you.


not a murican, not a fan of american football tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

First time I've been awake for RAW in 3 weeks! Letz git git GIT ITTTT!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't wait for Jeri-KO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha is main eventing Raw. Maybe she'll shush for the time being about main eventing a ppv.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Just wait until he returns and wins the Rumble.
> 
> I swear to God HBK better be an entrant in the Rumble or it'll just blow lol


 I didn't think it was possible, but Balors rise to the top was way more inorganic than Roman's...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course Roman opens the show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Just wait until he returns and wins the Rumble.
> *
> I swear to God HBK better be an entrant in the Rumble or it'll just blow lol*


Oh man, would that be insane. And then let Rollins be the one to eliminate him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

So Charlotte vs Sasha Banks in the main event confirmed?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

hahaha ROMANNNNNNNNN woooo


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha Roman still gets the yeah-boos.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kicking off Raw once again Roman Reigns!!! Woot Woot. Listen to that reaction


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns coming out. Business is about to go down the drain here.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Crowd sounds hot tonight hopefully they don't burn out by the time the main event starts.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it is so cool that the Women's Championship is being defended in the Main Event of Raw!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> So Charlotte vs Sasha Banks in the main event confirmed?


Yep. They just announced it at the very start of the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They're not going to give him the mic are they?

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate when they cut off people entrances to show footage.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

US champions opens the show lol. Graves , why are you lying saying what a reaction for Roman. Oh yeah, Vince's in your ear now .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please no more Rusev/Reigns matches...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I just switched to the new episode of Being The Elite instead of Roman's lil chat


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Is this a promo? Who is going to cut him off before he utters a word?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Roman Reigns coming out. Business is about to go down the drain here.


fpalm


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think it is so cool that the Women's Championship is being defended in the Main Event of Raw!!!


and the only time it will ever happen..for breast cancer awareness


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Just wait until he returns and wins the Rumble.
> 
> *I swear to God HBK better be an entrant in the Rumble or it'll just blow lol*


definitely my first thought when i saw it was in san antonio.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Those boos...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Roman starting raw...yet again


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

That US title win really made sure Reigns is no longer the focus of RAW.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no he has a mic!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh man, would that be insane. And then let Rollins be the one to eliminate him.


Nah chill, Seth Rollins is supposed to be a complete babyface at that time. You don't want him to be booed by eliminating HBK


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes he's got a mic. This should be fun :mark:


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. They just announced it at the very start of the show.


I guess vince wants people to switch off/leave early.

The women getting a collective push is ok but I'd rather not see sasha vs Charlotte for the 15th time this year.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh man, would that be insane. And then let Rollins be the one to eliminate him.


YOU SHould send in an application to wwe with this awful babyface booking. they would love you.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think it is so cool that the Women's Championship is being defended in the Main Event of Raw!!!


Me too, it's awesome. I can't wait for Asuka to get called up and goes for Charlotte.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao more of this Rollins-Steph-Mick nonsense......... :lmao

KO once again the afterthought for this boring ass Authority angle.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

He sounds congested


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That's cause they were all better than you Roman ... JOKE JOKE lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn Lana :homer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Nah chill, Seth Rollins is supposed to be a complete babyface at that time. You don't want him to be booed by eliminating HBK


I know. That's the only reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lana's chest poking like crazy rn, kada


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Luscious Lana!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Lana is here. Business is about to pick up here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear God....Lana


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Look at those tits


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

They really don't trust Roman to blow his nose on his own, do they?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lana walking her way to the ring :mark:

Edit: LOL "thank you Lana" chants


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns burying his own blood. :HA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

" thank you lana" :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit balls, lana looks fucking delicious


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Is this a promo? Who is going to cut him off before he utters a word?


Welp, I was wrong. He got cut off after uttering a _few _words.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't watched in a few months, Lana comes out and I feel like I've missed something


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bloodline Bruh! :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

aww those 3 smarks chanting thank you lana. Trying to be cool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you, Lana chants.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Thank you Lana" :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783095085541892096
Interesting, wonder how it goes.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I wonder, if you've been a multiple time World Champion is being the US Champion that great of an honor?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Have my babies Lana


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This segment is swirling around the drain already..


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

When obnoxious takes over..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Thank you, Lana" chants! :tysonlol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman owning Rusev and Lana every chance


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Since there are so many attractive women on the net...I rarely do this:

Jesus Tapdancing Christ...Lana in black! Rusev, one lucky sumbitch.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> I wonder, if you've been a multiple time World Champion is being the US Champion that great of an honor?


Ask John Cena.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God Roman is FUCKING awful I can't take it anymore . I really can't .


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783095085541892096
> Interesting, wonder how it goes.


Hopefully it's just another funny one like he did with Roman.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Halloween is gonna be on a Monday, I wonder if the WWE will decorate and if some of the superstars will wear Halloween themed costumes? I think it would be fun to see lol!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LANA OWNING REIGNS lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana's real voice slipping through a bit.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

She has a point, ya know.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Love Lana!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns needs looser pants, his butt is too big for them skinny fatigues.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> aww those 3 smarks chanting thank you lana. Trying to be cool



Roman mark :crying:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Love when her accents skips a few words lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

This evil Russian valet schtick should piss off back to the Hogan era.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Lana is infinitely better than Roman on the mic.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

deliver the bulgarian balls Lana!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Another Reigns/Rusev match ? :rondo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm totally muting this.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I really dont want Rusev to job to Roman again please


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman needs to be a heel. Seriously.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WTF LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They STILL don't get it with Roman.

Silent ass-kicker = over

Wannabe Rock/Cena hybrid = channel-changer


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev pop :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

kick his ass rusev, what a douche. lol.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So they're really gonna continue with this feud huh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

If anyone made that segment not watchable its Lana


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MACHKA SOMETHING!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

People think Lana is good on the mic ? That was not good.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Go To Hell! :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe Rusev and the US Champion will have another 30 minute brawl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cipher said:


> Hopefully it's just another funny one like he did with Roman.


Doesn't seems like a Rollins Report type of interview like he did with Reigns. I wonder what it will be.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Reigns needs looser pants, his butt is too big for them skinny fatigues.


If showing off his man donk keeps him over with the ladies he better tighten them pants.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Rusev chants coming? They should...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

T-Viper said:


> Lana is infinitely better than Roman on the mic.


thats because her oral skills are exceptionable


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lana going off on Roman tonight! RUSEV CRUSH!!!! Rusev says don't disrespect his Lana lol!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Rusev just won a 1 on 1 fair fight against Roman? Wow.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Roman should be a Goldberg type character ffs

People don't want another Cena just like they didn't want another Hogan in Luger.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev finally starting to look like he's worth a damn. About time.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Thank you Rusev chants coming? They should...


how can you cheer for him when he disrespects Americans and you are an American, I assume?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This is how RAW should have started with the two last week...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good showing by Rusev there!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783095085541892096
> Interesting, wonder how it goes.


Holy shit, Seth's arms in that pic :shocked: Very nice, lol.

I hope we get a proper in front of the crowd segment with Seth and this isn't his only appearance tonight.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Gay as hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So Rusev just won a 1 on 1 fair fight against Roman? Wow.


Spoke too soon.

What is even the point at this point?

:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> So Rusev just won a 1 on 1 fair fight against Roman? Wow.


Nope :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So Rusev just won a 1 on 1 fair fight against Roman? Wow.


Nevermind:lmao


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Reigns just needs to stop doing that 'lube up the fist' thing


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of course Reigns has to have the upper hand.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

At least Rusev came out on top...............


















...... for 30 seconds


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Lmao reigns out of nowhere 

Vince is laughing his ass off


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman is over when he is fighting/during a match. During segments not as much


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I guess not.

Back to being worthless.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

God Forbid if Rusev got the upper hand just for once


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Very boring opening segment. This feud has already been butchered the past two months so no idea why they still act like Rusev is a threat to Roman.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, for fuck's sake... uttahere


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

woah nelly


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally Rusev is getting his comeuppance. I've been waiting a long time for Reigns to finally beat his ass...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Me too, it's awesome. I can't wait for Asuka to get called up and goes for Charlotte.


You might even say that it would be GLORIOUS!!! lol Asuka will probably dominate Charlotte.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Reigns is a BEAST

:lawler


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev NEVER gets the upperhand in this. :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The first US Title hell in a cell match, of course Roman gets that honor :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Good showing by Rusev there!


So much for that :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They just HAD to give Reigns that StuporMan punch spot and ruin the entire segment...Raw creative must be some of the stupidest bastards on the face of the Earth.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev being made to look like a loser again. smh.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hell in a cell :wow


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Here I was thinking that the segment was going to actually end with Rusev standing tall. Was going to post here that it wasn't that bad at all......then.....yeah


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We wanted the midcard belts to matter again... WWE listened... thank you Vince.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hell in a cell? :lol Fucking really? So basically they're adding repeated head smashing into the fence to a match..


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So Rusev just won a 1 on 1 fair fight against Roman? Wow.




You spoke too soon. :serious:


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Starting a show with Roman Reigns, good way to make people change the channel before your show has gotten anywhere

And they wonder why their ratings are shit....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Please let Brian Kendrick go over *crossesfingers*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This booking is so backwards. Roman comes off as the asshole who we want to see get beaten.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I know WWE is scare don't want any injuries but they have to go all out at Hell in a Cell


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusev doesn't deserve to get jobbed out again. :bunk


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

god damn i feels sorry for Rusev being Romans personal bitch


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You might even say that it would be GLORIOUS!!! lol Asuka will probably dominate Charlotte.


I would prefer to see a back and forth match, but I do like the idea of Asuka kicking the crap out of her. I'm going to see her at an NXT live show on Friday, and I'm so excited.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

It's not going to happen but I hope Kendrick goes over.

TJ Perkins is the biggest geek on the roster.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope TJP stops dabbing


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> This booking is so backwards. Roman comes off as the asshole who we want to see get beaten.


Rusev has always kind of been booked as the sympathetic babyface. Kinda weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're actually showing 97-98 HBK on WWE TV? They never show that Shawn.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck this show, they didn't give me a reason to stay tuned in.

1998 Raw here I come.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

97 DX HBK :mark::mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wait whats the point in this match? do they not have anybody to fight in the CW division. 16 mins in and i want matt hardy to delete the entire broadcast


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> god damn i feels sorry for Rusev being Romans personal bitch


:vince2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah those days when Triple H and Shawn Michaels were still around as a team on Raw


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> This booking is so backwards. Roman comes off as the asshole who we want to see get beaten.


That seems to happen with EVERY feud they put Rusev in though - just have a look at his feud with Ziggler. It was Dolph that was coming off as the absolute asshole who was stealing Rusev's girlfriend and was beating up Rusev because of it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> and the only time it will ever happen..for breast cancer awareness


Why gotta crush my hopes and dreams like that man... :serious: :frown2:


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Whorse said:


> Here I was thinking that the segment was going to actually end with Rusev standing tall. Was going to post here that it wasn't that bad at all......then.....yeah


what? a heel blindsiding a face, getting one up on him, standing tall, so maybe the face can get revenge later on? cant have that. gotta have it even, sometimes the heel blindsides and gets his own ass kicked lol

wwe hasnt understood heel/face dynamics in forever

and they wonder why half their performers get an indifferent reaction


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

This subway commercial really? if someone names there kid after a subway sub sandwich i'm moving to Guam


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Arkham258 said:


> Starting a show with Roman Reigns, good way to make people change the channel before your show has gotten anywhere
> 
> And they wonder why their ratings are shit....


People will stop watching after Reigns because they know nothing good or relevant comes after that. :reigns2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Please let Brian Kendrick go over *crossesfingers*


I'm all aboard!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> I would prefer to see a back and forth match, but I do like the idea of Asuka kicking the crap out of her. I'm going to see her at an NXT live show on Friday, and I'm so excited.


Oh boy! You should take pictures/video clips of your live experience! Please let us know how the event went for you once you return! It sounds like the NXT live show will be good


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They do realize Roman is not his cousin right. I mean Rock was so good at being an asshole people loved it when he did dickish things. Roman is not enough of a personality on TV to get away with that so he just looks like a dick here.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roman Reigns- Still trying the Stuporman route:

























"At least he ain't no cotton pickin' 'Nilla Midget!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How the hell do they change the ring ropes so fast to purple?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know why, because I never dislike a wrestler just for existing, but I can't stand this geek of TJ Perkins.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

This guy is such a fucking nerd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those floor graphics are insane. I love that addiction they gave the entrance.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I would prefer to see a back and forth match, but I do like the idea of Asuka kicking the crap out of her. I'm going to see her at an NXT live show on Friday, and I'm so excited.


I could see them being equal opponents. I hope you have fun at your show I hope I can go to a NXT show one day! :smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

IM A MAN WITH THE PLAN :mark::mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So what WWE type booking do we get here?

- TJ Perkins wins clean and Kendrick attacks him to get heat.
- Kendrick wins and the champion looks like a geek.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw is Raw, but you have to admit the set/ramp is fucking sick. It's just too bad the quality of the show can't match the quality of the set/ramp.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck, they even changed the mat as well as the ropes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kind of early for this match?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KENDRICK! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It seems like the crowd is interested in this Cruiserweight match :mark:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The blonde in the front row has been my highlight of RAW thus far.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Raw is Raw, but you have to admit the set/ramp is fucking sick. It's just too bad the quality of the show can't match the quality of the set/ramp.


It's awesome, one of the rare things they have got right.

Smackdown has a pretty sweet ramp too, they have a show to match however.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I just want to shove TJ in a locker.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RU-RU further showing how solid of a talent he is by selling that Superman punch like death. :clap

Loving Perkins' entrance and the purple ring trim for the cruiserweight matches. :yoshi


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He dabbed on him!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Perkins vs Neville is gonna be awesome.... meh hopes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T.J Perkins entrance music and video game theme is so cool. Not sure how to feel about the whole dabbing move though.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> This guy is such a fucking nerd.


And the guy sitting on a wrestling forum isn't? :jim


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

That Brian Kendrick picking up TJP on the way to school story :lmao


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> It seems like the crowd is interested in this Cruiserweight match :mark:


Two guys who have made a huge name for themselves in LA. That's all it is.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

the_hound said:


> the fuck, they even changed the mat as well as the ropes


yeah what a waste... i swear it takes like 10-15 people in the ring to change it too


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Oh boy! You should take pictures/video clips of your live experience! Please let us know how the event went for you once you return! It sounds like the NXT live show will be good


Yeah I'm really excited, and I'll be sure to take some pictures at least. Nakamura and Samoa Joe are supposed to come as well so it'll be a great show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What a f*cking heelish move by TBK, stuck his hand in the metal of the post.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that was evil, william regal evil. I approve.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

The crowd literally chanting, thanking Lana fpalm 

Rusev doing everything in his power and STILL not getting the upperhand and getting left on his back for like the 8th straight time. :lol :lol :lol

Yeah really excited to watch him get geeked out yet again, only this time with a few head smashes against a chainlink fence!

Just save any credibility Rusev has left and find a new program for him to enter. I know they think they are protecting Roman again but it's really not doing him many favors either. Time to move to something fresh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just can't help but feel the whole purple theme in the middle of Raw just seems small time.

This is Raw, ffs. Get the red ropes out (fuck all this white and pink bullshit) - have the cruiserweights wrestle on RAW and not some "Cruiserweight singles time" part of the show. Let them build characters and make us care about those in the ring. At the moment, when you see purple ropes you know to go for a piss break.

The Brian Kendrick is brilliant by the way.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

This Brian Kendrick sissy is a joke. Perkins is there with Darth Vader and Vegeta as pupils who quickly surpassed their mentors.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

A most un-cruising cruiserweight match so far.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Is the ring change really necessary, though??


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I could see them being equal opponents. I hope you have fun at your show I hope I can go to a NXT show one day! :smile2:


Thanks! I'll try and get some pictures and put them on here so everyone can see. I got good seats so we should really be able to see everything. I'm sure they'll come your way soon enough, they've been going everywhere recently.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Rusev getting buried by Cena. Took awhile to get back on his feel from that and now the same story with Reigns. Same rehashed feud for Rusev to get destroyed. This is so transparent haha. Fuck the WWE!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The way Kendrick worked on Perkins's fingers at the turnbuckle stood out to me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So did they blow their load and announce this match for the cruiserweight title, then realize they had no reason for Kendrick to get the rematch for the title and took it back?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> Starting a show with Roman Reigns, good way to make people change the channel before your show has gotten anywhere
> 
> And they wonder why their ratings are shit....


Me thinking that Rusev and Lana would come out is the only reason I didn't change the channel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ronzilla said:


> yeah what a waste... i swear it takes like 10-15 people in the ring to change it too


I'm hope you could tell I was kidding I have trouble with sarcasm sometimes ha ha. I don't want anyone mad at me! I try to get along with everyone on the forums I would rather be nice than be mean! :smile2: Totally off topic comment though from what I quoted you from sorry about that.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> God Forbid if Rusev got the upper hand just for once


He beat the shit out of Roman and made him pass out in the Accolade once. They've only had the one real finish.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

37 yo Kendrick sucks in the ring...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The captain's hook is such a sh*tty name, the bully choke was amazing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this megaman motherfucker isn't bad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He stole Eva Marie's move!!! :eva2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> 37 yo Kendrick sucks in the ring...


His character work is superior though and we all know it's characters that matter - not choreographed ring work.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TJ Perkins kind of looks like Justin Roberts.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> And the guy sitting on a wrestling forum isn't? :jim


Seriously...go fuck yourself


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Very boring opening segment. This feud has already been butchered the past two months so no idea why they still act like Rusev is a threat to Roman.


I haven't seen that presented at all. Roman's won the top title in the company, Rusev hasn't, why would they be on the same level?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

TJP taps.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Thanks! I'll try and get some pictures and put them on here so everyone can see. I got good seats so we should really be able to see everything. I'm sure they'll come your way soon enough, they've been going everywhere recently.


Hopefully they come here soon! The pictures you take will be cool to see! :smile2:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

glad thats over


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Having your champion tap out in non-title matches already :jim


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> The blonde in the front row has been my highlight of RAW thus far.


looks like she's been told to cover up

well that was a bullshit match, just awful


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kendrick is the new CC :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice Kendrick won but what an absolutely shitty match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brian Kendrick a former WWE interim world champion


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, go and have your champion tap out clean in the middle of the ring.

Just give Kendrick the damn belt.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Kendrick is the new CC :mark:


It was a nontitle match because for some odd reason they f*cking revoked the title clause fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HE'S THE MAN WITH THE PLAN! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

..............I thought it was a title match!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. The cruiserweight champion just looked really strong in this division's new existence. WTF

I know they are trying to do things different for this division but that was a* terrible *idea.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why did Brian Kendrick remove the from his name?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not feeling these curser weights so far


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> RU-RU further showing how solid of a talent he is by selling that Superman punch like death. :clap


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm hope you could tell I was kidding I have trouble with sarcasm sometimes ha ha. I don't want anyone mad at me! I try to get along with everyone on the forums I would rather be nice than be mean! :smile2: Totally off topic comment though from what I quoted you from sorry about that.


lmao of course I know u were jokin sheesh LOL.. i forgot to respond


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That match was eh.

I liked it better when Kendrick was with Paul London (yes, I know he's long gone, but still).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE has a literal obsession with making ALL of their Champions look like morons these days. So glad I grew up in eras when wrestling was actually good. Whew.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Hopefully they come here soon! The pictures you take will be cool to see! :smile2:


Indeed. I'm really excited to see Nakamura and his entrance, even if it's not as "set up" as they do on tv. He has a great theme as well, probably my favorite of WWE people right now.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, go and have your champion tap out clean in the middle of the ring.
> 
> Just give Kendrick the damn belt.


I think the eye rake was supposed to make it a non clean finish but they don't really allow the announcers to acknowledge cheating.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WWE insults in 2016: "You're a teacher's pet"

Unreal.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

mnf for commercial brakes..hbu all?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE has a literal obsession with making ALL of their Champions look like morons these days. So glad I grew up in eras when wrestling was actually good. Whew.


I wanna know what was the friggin point of switching it from a title to a nontitle match fpalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> I think the eye rake was supposed to make it a non clean finish but they don't really allow the announcers to acknowledge cheating.


Meh, it's still a weak way for a champion to lose. Would have been much happier if Kendrick had grabbed the tights in a pin to win or used the ropes for leverage or something or just have Perkins win with a roll up and have Kendrick beat the hell out of him afterwards.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Waaait, so Kendrick loses the title match and then, instead of a rematch for it, gets a non-title match which he wins to get another chance at the title?

Why?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why did Brian Kendrick remove the from his name?


because the kevin dunn stole it from him


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Are you serious? The one of two title matches announced for Monday night RAWful turned into a non title match? Wcw 2000! This company will die in a cpl years


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Anxiously waiting who joins Jericho's List tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ah, looks like another terrible RAW


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed. I'm really excited to see Nakamura and his entrance, even if it's not as "set up" as they do on tv. He has a great theme as well, probably my favorite of WWE people right now.


Nakamura's theme is awesome I may or may not listen to it when I work out sometimes lol.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> People will stop watching after Reigns because they know nothing good or relevant comes after that. :reigns2


I was tempted to turn it off after that, I like too many other people enough not to see where it goes.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This promo from Rollins makes sense but also doesn't.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Why are any of you still watching this trash?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Seriously...go fuck yourself


Who are you?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rollins really isn't sympathetic at all.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rollins as an anti hero destroying the Authority would be glorious. I say go for a tweener run instead of a face run.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, Seth looked like a jabroni in 2014 compared to now.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Who are you?


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

So it sounds like Seth just turned face, but his actions and the storytelling needs to follow suit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm just not gaining ANY interest from this feud and this whole promo isn't helping. It's a shame, I like Rollins.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Why don't they leave Rollins as a heel so he isn't sounding like a hypocritical douche, then slowly turn his actions face like


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like that they still have Seth on the show even though he is hurt. I wish they could do that more often find ways to use wrestlers that are injured. They can still be interviewed and do other things even if they can't wrestle why they are hurt. I'm pretty sure at one point Stone Cold was hurt for a while but they still found ways to have him on the show and he was still super over even if he couldn't wrestle because he was hurt.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Is this feud really about who Triple H loves more?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Rollins KILLED DAT SHIET! So proud!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was ehh. Need more from him


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why not just ket KO and Seth talk face to face?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This is coming across really bad.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Rollins really isn't sympathetic at all.


At the moment he shouldn't be, its a slow burn. I prefer him to stay as a anti hero this whole way. He already acknowledged his bad habits but also just said he still do the samething basically. He is a morally grey character right now and this could be awesome.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I know everyone sees Rollins as this big huge face, but I just don't get it at all. I mean, I just do not see it. He seems like a natural heel to me.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Who the fuck are you?


Exactly, so why the heck are you quoting me telling me to go fuck myself?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> Why don't they leave Rollins as a heel so he isn't sounding like a hypocritical douche, then slowly turn his actions face like


Because Raw lacks top faces and Kevin Owens is a heel. And they are definitely not going to do a heel vs heel program. And I don't blame them either.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nikki with da titties kada


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Seth Rollins is turning into CM Punk before he left the company


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Nakamura's theme is awesome I may or may not listen to it when I work out sometimes lol.


What a great idea! I already have Orton's and AJ Lee's songs on my phone, so I might have to get Nakamura's as well. It'll be great to see/hear it live I imagine. It's amazing when you think that NXT has guys like Asuka, Samoa Joe AND Nakamura in the roster. Should be a great show. And with No Way Jose, he should be fun too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's definitely still a tweener, as he should be at this point.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

how the hell can wwe higher ups not see this shit the pump out on monday nights just doesn't work

theres a pre tape interview that nobody has seen yet, however kevin owens is going to respond to it a mere second after it aired. so bullshit


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

DoubtGin said:


> Is this feud really about who Triple H loves more?


It really is.... Dude is such an ego maniac.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Michael Cole is a terrible interviewer.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Why not just ket KO and Seth talk face to face?


I agree, we should be getting a heated promo showdown.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Uptown King said:


> At the moment he shouldn't be, its a slow burn. I prefer him to stay as a anti hero this whole way. He already acknowledged his bad habits but also just said he still do the samething basically. He is a morally grey character right now and this could be awesome.


But... it's not awesome. It's dragging. I'm not confused about the fact that it's a slow burn, but it isn't clicking. We need more to feel sympathetic about. It's not Seth's fault. It's just weird.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vince, I ask for this swerve. Bring up Naka as a heel and let him come straight for Rollins.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> At the moment he shouldn't be, its a slow burn. I prefer him to stay as a anti hero this whole way. He already acknowledged his bad habits but also just said he still do the samething basically. He is a morally grey character right now and this could be awesome.


He doesn't come off anti-hero. He comes off a like a total douche. When Austin did it, he had an edge, had an attitude. He wasn't getting held back by Mick Foley and a bunch of nerd security guards. Wasn't letting Stephanie Mcmahon browbeat him to death. He was breaking into Brian Pillmans house, getting into Gorilla Monsoons face. I just don't see any comparison. I don't see anything that makes him an "anti-hero."


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Screw this...from now on, I'm watching "Gotham" for the first hour of this.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, the 3 hour extravaganza for the ages! Watch as Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens fight it out as they put it all on the line to see who can fellate Triple H the longest and the hardest for his adoration. Coming to a WWE Network near you!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why would Kevin feel the need to respond to that? rollins is pissed off that the machine that picked him picked someone else, and now he wants to destroy the machine because it isn't working for him anymore? okay rollins, here's a lollipop, go and play with your ponies now. 

i mean really is this what we've come to? isn't he supposed to be a babyface now? and he's whining and bitching like a kid who lost at pass the fucking parcel.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> I agree, we should be getting a
> heated promo showdown.


Can't be overshadowing the terrible midcard program that is either opening or closing every week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

the_hound said:


> because the kevin dunn stole it from him


:beckylol No more The I guess lol.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like that they still have Seth on the show even though he is hurt. I wish they could do that more often find ways to use wrestlers that are injured. They can still be interviewed and do other things even if they can't wrestle why they are hurt. I'm pretty sure at one point Stone Cold was hurt for a while but they still found ways to have him on the show and he was still super over even if he couldn't wrestle because he was hurt.


Jesus fucking Christ, commas exist you know.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now we're due for a pointless match with no storyline, followed by another...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like Susan G Komen is going straight to hell as well


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just Jericho and KO left before I can tune out...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun Strowman= Instant channel changer


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Strowman squash match! Wonder when they will have him in a storyline eventually.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

So apparently WWE keeps 80% and Komen gets 20%

So how much of that actually goes towards breast cancer research?! This whole thing is such a scam and sham.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuck wwe. Fuck raw. Fuck sdl. Fuck their ppvs. They have soared over the shark. There is no fixing this shithole. It's the end before our eyes. This company will be dead within 2 years. Enjoy the end of their last ride.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Braun Strowmans gona lose this one!....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heath Slater's (sperm) and Adam Cole's (embryo), with Chris Hero as the surrogate mother, love child = Chase Silver.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Squash match time... Are they EVER going to fucking move Strowmans storyline along? We get it.. He's a monster... MOVE IT ALONG


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

How many squash matches is this dude gonna get


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Why does Stroman wear pants that makes it look like he pissed himself?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This jobber, I liek him.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Another jobber squash match. This is getting annoying. Give him someone with substance ffs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman about to steal the show with this match


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yea I'm out I can't watch this crap


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This poor guy is gonna die. He has such a pretty face too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What is Adam Cole's younger brother doing here ?!?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still a better promo than Roman Reigns


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Raw coming to The CLT on November 28th. Might cop those tickets against my better judgement.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

These Strowman squash matches have been entertaining in a way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell they have no idea what to do with Strowman.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh i see whats going on, hour 3 is hour 1

ITS christian fucking bale


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is that Adam Cole?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey it's Adam Cole.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Why does Stroman wear pants that makes it look like he pissed himself?


Been wondering that for years. Still don't get it.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I want to see Strowman vs Nia Jax.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I for see a Strowman/Show feud in the near future. Braun retiring Show would actually elevate him as a monster heel as he would of dominated and destroyed a veteran and future hall of famer.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> DoubtGin said:
> 
> 
> > Is this feud really about who Triple H loves more?
> ...


Hey, wouldnt you want hhh to love you?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Remember that guy who was like "Because I like big, sweaty men,"? :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman entertains me :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Hey it's Adam Cole.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol at Michael Cole - "an impressive victory"


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> I want to see Strowman vs Nia Jax.


I want to see them as a tag team.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if wwe isn't right to think we're idiots. Would you really have the biggest heel of these last two years become a full-fledged babyface without any story logic ?

What's being told here is that Rollins is obviously still an asshole, but that the "hardships" he's going to go through (cause yeah, he ain't going to win the title and will be screwed non-stop) will change him bit by bit.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Now let Chase's big brother Adam Cole come out and squash Strowman :zayn3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RabidBenoit said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, commas exist you know.


Sorry I guess sometimes I get carried away and forget to put in commas and stuff. :smile2:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> You can tell they have no idea what to do with Strowman.


Their building him up as a monster heel, however eventually he should be getting actual competitors and storylines with feuds. Big Show should be the first actual victim to feud with in a storyline.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This local jobber has a good size just need to work on his body , remember this local jobber back in 1994 name Jeff Hardy I wonder what happen to that dude


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> I for see a Strowman/Show feud in the near future. Braun retiring Show would actually elevate him as a monster heel as he would of dominated and destroyed a veteran and future hall of famer.


Rumor is that shaquille oneil is going to retire him at wm


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Think that's as close were gonna get to Adam Cole being in WWE


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it sad that I think Braun Strowman squash matches are 2nd behind *JERIGOAT* in Raw entertainment value?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Continued dominance" :lol :lol This promo.. I just can't...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Woah, that promo wasn't sh*tty.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

He speaks. He can talk. Wow.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Zayn vs. Strowman next week SON.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so we're going into a Harper vs Braun program then?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Foley vs Big Show next week? K.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Strowman's promo was better than Seth's tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonder who he'll get next week.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

If Strowman kills Byron one of these days he will instantly become my favorite wrestler.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

First time in like a month since I've tried to watch a RAW. 

Rollins, Rusev and Owens deserve so much more than they are getting from creative. 

I'm thinking of tapping out but will wait for my dose of Jericho before I do.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Braun Strowman vs Big Poppa Pump

Book it.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Can Bayley not afford a new shirt? Holes galore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE GUY said:


> Think that's as close were gonna get to Adam Cole being in WWE


cry:cry


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Competition? So, Zach Ryder next week?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Trish and Lita territory? :lol

NO NO IT"S NOT.. OFF MY TV WITH THAT SHIT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't tell me they are gonna have this main-event only for Sasha to not win the title.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Divas main eventing on RAW?!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

How are y'all still watching this shit?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh well, that first hour was enough.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait, the women are the main event? yep, it actually is tbh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Braun Strowman vs Big Poppa Pump
> 
> Book it.


Well next week the guy he will feud with does stay with "Big" .................. Well is the Big Show


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Strowman moving up in the world.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha got a 7 head.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Solf said:


> Sometimes I wonder if wwe isn't right to think we're idiots. Would you really have the biggest heel of these last two years become a full-fledged babyface without any story logic ?
> 
> What's being told here is that Rollins is obviously still an asshole, but that the "hardships" he's going to go through (cause yeah, he ain't going to win the title and will be screwed non-stop) will change him bit by bit.


Its a slow burn for Rollins in turning face and its already been mentioned by him multiple times that HHH sees KO as the new guy of the brand and not Rollins anymore, and KO even said that Rollins since he has comeback has failed to be the man anymore, and Stephanie said that aswell. So their is story logic in all of this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I like Charlotte, but :evans at that Forbes article. Thank Christ for AdBlock.



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Scripted promos are scripted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Woah, a divas match is the main event tonight.. Interesting.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've boycotted and can't find anything else worth watching....Why does every Diva dumbass try to act like a 90's black woman? They might as well do the head turning shit...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sasha and Charlotte in the main event of a show that is getting the lowest ratings in its history? Great booking WWE.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasha and Bayley


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That face to face to face confrontation tomorrow night on SDL will end in chaos I'm quite sure, and shall be glorious to see.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't like them being that friendly on cam


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy shit, Sasha's promos are the absolute worst.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Don't tell me they are gonna have this main-event only for Sasha to not win the title.


Hopefully Sasha wins tonight! :grin2:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Sasha and Charlotte in the main event of a show that is getting the lowest ratings in its history? Great booking WWE.


Why do you think it's main eventing?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Sasha and Charlotte in the main event of a show that is getting the lowest ratings in its history? Great booking WWE.


3rd hour drops no matter what. They have nothing to lose.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's official, folks. Kevin Owens's undefeated Streak of closing consecutive Raws has finally come to an end. He had a good run with 6 weeks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not bad tbh, thought it would be worse.










Non camera side.

Better pic of it


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad for the ladies! I bet they're freaking out. I really hope they put on a great match and there's no botches. But that may be a lot to ask. 

Also, cue the trolls that are already hating that they're the main event.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Holy shit, Sasha's promos are the absolute worst.


as a babyface she is the fucking pits, she really is.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Why do you think it's main eventing?


Cole and Bayley just said it was in the main event spot.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Not bad tbh, thought it would be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing better to do bro? We get it. You really, really want SD to beat RAW in every metric. Jesus. Shit is annoying.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The crowd is booing the royal rumble :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

and THEY WILL sell out the alamodome


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Hopefully this promo is good. With Y2J by his side its guaranteed to be a good one.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

What does Jericho have to gain from being up Owens' arse?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

CHRIS F*CKING JERIGOAT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens and Jericho is guaranteed gold.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Not bad tbh, thought it would be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too bad? I guess the emperor's new clothes look great with his penis hanging out too....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens is wearing a suit!!!! :mark:

And Y2J is right there behind him :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho...and he brought his list!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Sasha and Charlotte in the main event of a show that is getting the lowest ratings in its history? Great booking WWE.


Why are the ratings so low is football on or something? But I guess Raw isn't always as good as it could be though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its list time


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Nothing better to do bro? We get it. You really, really want SD to beat RAW in every metric. Jesus. Shit is annoying.


 It was one reddit, and there have been talks of the show doing very poor attendance. 

I honestly don't think that's as bad as Alvarez and other dirtsheets made it out to be.

The way they were selling it, you'd think that 80% of the arena would have been empty.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE LIST OF JERICHO! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> and THEY WILL sell out the alamodome


That is where the RR is taking place next year?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Y2J chants.

:mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J the most over man on Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole, you're terrible btw :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Some random asshole in the crowd made the list. 

:ha

I love Jericho.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Owens/Jericho segment...I'll be just turning the TV off after this


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The crowd is booing the royal rumble :lmao:lmao:lmao


Those salty LA fans who thought they were getting the Rumble.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

stupid idiot!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at KO still coming at Michael Cole.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it just me, or is KO wearing a shirt/jacket that's oddly similar to what Rollins wore as part of the authority?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Eh, Chris Jericho has been the more entertaining one of this duo.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevin Owens speaking the truth.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Jericho was going to say "it's because we are the Best in the World at what we do"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't know if it's just me but the fact that the main event of Raw is the womens match just means I won't be watching.

I've seen the match A LOAD of times and I couldn't give a shit who the Women's champion is. Charlotte is probably my favourite Women wrestler on the roster due to her overall character but I just can't care about anything Raw does anymore.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Haha KO talking shit on the crowd.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I love these two


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Those salty LA fans who thought they were getting the Rumble.


Wasit implied they were getting the Rumble? I was wondering why San Antonio was getting bood.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Gets caught sexting twice
> Inadvertently injured two other talents, one of which had to retire, as well as himself 

Owens could very well be on to something in regard to Seth being a STUPID IDIOT. :jericho2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO own'd that crowd


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome heel work by Owens insulting the announcer nobody likes...not.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

These two are fucking gold.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

JeriKO as Tag Team Champions!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Absolute gold!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I also agree that Jericho should be the ref


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERICHO NEEDS SOME F*CKING GOLD (bronze)!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Is it just me, or is KO wearing a shirt/jacket that's oddly similar to what Rollins wore as part of the authority?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owens and Jericho both having great ideas.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Where is this going?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

YES. GIVE THEM THE TAG TITLES.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL Jericho's "SHUT UP" to the crowd chanting "Yes!" XD


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at them telling the crowd to shut up.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Sasha and Charlotte in the main event of a show that is getting the lowest ratings in its history? Great booking WWE.


No. That's not how it works. If they're good the ratings won't tank. If they're shit they will. Ratings being the lowest ever isn't just a given. Just admit they're fucking awful, revolting and would scare off any casuals watching.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh shit son.. So it begins..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh no, I really hope these guys can maintain this friendship


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh that was fucking awesome!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J TEASING THAT WORLD TITLE MATCH !


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Team Kevin and Chris would kick New Days behind


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jerichowens as tag champs = :vince$

I love New Day, but seeing them back in the hunt for gold could really refresh the scenery, especially since The Club are FUBAR and Sheamus / Cesaro is just lazy bullshit.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Good tease for a future feud with Owens and Jericho


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yup they are planting the seeds for a Jericho-KO future betrayal. So a 3 way for the Tag Team Championships at HIAC?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, I really wanna see Y2J as the champ again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Fuck it..Old Gay...well, I'm out. Take care, guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Don't you DARE be SOW-AH," Raw posters


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dem Jericho vs. KO seeds planted.

I just hope they don’t have Owens work double duty at HIAC. They don’t need another big injury.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Straw Hat said:


> Not bad tbh, thought it would be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been seeing post like these lately and surprised no one has pointed out of course if you take a picture or video of a event 15 or more before a show it's gonna look like that when people are getting snacks and concessions before the show actually starts. I know this because I've done the same thing when I went to WWE events. If you look at the crowd right now it obviously doesn't look like that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of Owens or Jericho to cost them the match inadvertently leading to a Jericho/Owens feud for the belt would be best for business.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha kofeeee made the list
big e made the list and now woods


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

It should of been the Club ending New Day's reign but JeriKO would be even better.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

The New Day is so fucking stale dude.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi made the list :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Those dorks should aleeady be on the list Jericho.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Fucking end this segment.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

the list!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at Jericho putting people on the list.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They had a box of Booty-O's at the FYE I was at this weekend. They wanted 12 or so dollars for some cereal I probably don't need to say that I didn't buy it lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, all of The New Day are now...ON THE LIST! :O



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> JERICHO NEEDS SOME F*CKING GOLD (bronze)!


The fact that he has yet to win the U.S. Title is mind-boggling, since it's the only active title he hasn't held and that story writes itself.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jericho has gotten every one of these new lines over as hell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Entertainment on Raw :

Jericho





























everyone else.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These 2 are fucking class.


Y2J deserves another top title reign.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ooooooohhhhhhhh burn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol KO burying the shit out of The New Day


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GIVE JERICHO ALL OF THE BELTS! :mark:


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahhh, Jericho is gold.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol questionable cereal and too much sugar. Lol and jumping the shark 7 months together.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Jericho is fucking hillarious.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh shit, all of The New Day are now...ON THE LIST! :O
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he has yet to win the U.S. Title is mind-boggling, since it's the only active title he hasn't held and that story writes itself.


Yeah I've wanted Jericho to win the US title for years !


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol segment gold.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahah i did laugh and woods is on the list again


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Owen's got ether'd. :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good job, Woods!! He's in the list again


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Also, Woods made the list twice :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Woods insult was funny, and he is on the list again. Best segment of the night.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude, this is amazing!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PHX said:


> Been seeing post like these lately and surprised no one has pointed out of course if you take a picture or video of a event 15 or more before a show it's gonna look like that when people are getting snacks and concessions before the show actually starts. I know this because I've done the same thing when I went to WWE events. If you look at the crowd right now it obviously doesn't look like that.


 According to the poster it was taken before the match. But again, it's not as bad as Alvarez made it out to be. There is another picture where the crowd looks pretty good.

https://i.reddituploads.com/5251a17ed8c4421d90dd3457cce4ff64?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was pure fuckery:lmao 

That's how you do comedy.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Best New Day segment in quite sometime.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Feel like I've said this every week: but this resurgence from Jericho makes the Jericho we have gotten prior to this in the 2010s seem like a completely different performer. Biggest resurgance I recall since 06 Flair.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Xavier is fkn hilarious..I hated this guy before he got this cocky now he's awesome


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol idk man that segment definitely made me laugh


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOL "you cheeky bastard" haha love shemaus


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

lol Cesaro just tossing Sheamus's luggage aside


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Wasit implied they were getting the Rumble? I was wondering why San Antonio was getting bood.


Apparently that was the rumor. Don’t know how much weight there was to it but apparently it was serious enough to get fans believing it would be in LA.

And I can’t wait to see the reaction to Wood’s comment. Should be fun stuff…….


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not surprised New Day have looked the best they have in months when they're in a segment with Jericho and Owens. All five men worked very well together. That is how you do it guys.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't wait for that episode of Ride Along with Sheamus and Cesaro


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So much better than anything with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a feeling Cesaro and Sheamus could be a entertaining duo ala Bryan and Kane.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't judge me for watching Cesaro and Sheamus bicker and thinking it's entertaining.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Sasha Banks main eventing. Jesus.

I look forward to the sub two million viewership numbers.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Going from the most entertaining tag team in the WWE in JeriKO to the most boring in Cesaro and Sheamus.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Big E vs Kevin Owens for the Universal Championship. Book it, Vince!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

No matter who wins the title match tonight, the show should end with Bayley in the bank statement.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally a Raw segment that was perfectly executed from start-to-finish. 

No real surprise when it involves *JERIGOAT*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Hopefully Sasha wins tonight! :grin2:


If Sasha wins I might just give everyone who marks out for it 1,000 rep points.:side:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> That was pure fuckery:lmao
> 
> That's how you do comedy.


It's also how you end up with an 1.88 rating unk


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

So with all this revolution that happened, the women still get a lighter, fluffy special theme song for all of their segments and match graphics. Interesting...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though Jerichowens is outstanding so far, there's still one indisputable fact that they have to deal with:

NEW! DAY ROCKS! NEW! DAY ROCKS! NEW! DAY ROCKS!


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Would anyone else like to see a 2 man power trip scenario with Jeri-KO. Kevin Owens - Universal Champion, Jericho - US Champion and both Tag champs? Or just me? Think it would be great to see them be as dirty and as dominant together as possible.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

T0M said:


> *Sasha Banks main eventing.* Jesus.
> 
> I look forward to the sub two million viewership numbers.


-says prayer for Sasha's neck going into tonight-


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If Sasha wins I might just give everyone who marks out for it 1,000 rep points.:side:


Gotta keep it on the down low! lol :wink2:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Solid RAW so far imo. But there's still plenty of time for it to fall off a cliff.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens possibly pulling double duty by challenging for Raw's tag team titles while holding the UC title. This is similar to what Seth Rollins did last year


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Jericho v Owens at RR? Jericho v Big Cass at WM?


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

I just showed my mom the divas main eventing and she actually asked is Charlotte has had a sex change.

This is how casuals see the ***** you're pushing down our throats. No normal person wants this revolting shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> lol Cesaro just tossing Sheamus's luggage aside




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783112319970664448


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami very over in LA.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They had to have fired someone on Creative for this show to be as good as it is right now.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

JeriKO having all the titles would be epic.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's go Sami :mark:


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Apparently that was the rumor. Don’t know how much weight there was to it but apparently it was serious enough to get fans believing it would be in LA.
> 
> And I can’t wait to see the reaction to Wood’s comment. Should be fun stuff…….


I believe last time they were in LA for a house show they actually announced to the crowd that the Rumble was in LA....who knows what happened


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> No matter who wins the title match tonight, the show should end with Bayley in the bank statement.


But Bayley gets revenge right? :Bayley


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh fuck, it's Titus.. Please don't touch a mic.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Titus vs. Zayn? WTF is this?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

:lmao Xavier easily takes out burn of the year.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Titus O'Neal sucks.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Can we please stop fucking trying to make Titus O Neil a thing


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Or as my nephew used to say when a wasp came in #makeitaway


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don’t want to jinx anything, but has anyone noticed that there has been no Stephanie or Foley yet?


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Sami very over in LA.


Considering that LA is where he made his name and where he had his best work, it makes sense...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*BAH GOD THAT POP FOR TITUS !*


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I don’t want to jinx anything, but has anyone noticed that there has been no Stephanie or Foley yet?


Sheamus just said he was going to talk to Foley...sooooo.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Small note that got ignored in the rapture that was the New JeriKO segment, the seeds of dissent are being planted for our favorite duo. The end is nigh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I don’t want to jinx anything, but has anyone noticed that there has been no Stephanie or Foley yet?


Shhh don't give them any ideas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Titus shows that charisma doesn't always equal success.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Titus doesn't even know the Ole chant :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Besides Jericho, a 90s guy,

this shit is garbage. From the celeb in the front row doing DX hand gestures, to WWE promoting WCW's Goldberg before a match with 2 jobbers, WWE today sucks so bad they are still trying to give us the 90s, as it's the only thing over.


WWE is missing full time Cena, CM Punk, and the goat looking troll dude.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, Sami getting some chants


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please don't job Titus out to this Office Max manager.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

This. Is the. End. of. The. Wwf.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Small note that got ignored in the rapture that was the New JeriKO segment, the seeds of dissent are being planted for our favorite duo. The end is nigh.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Sami "Directionless" Zayn.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

tsk. What a waste of a pre-match video promo by Titus.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I need more Titus promos! :HA


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Titus jobbing out to someone with no real future..


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wow what an easy victory


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sami got wrecked that whole match until a simple 3 moves of doom lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This LA crowd has been the best Raw crowd in months.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes! Sami Zayn gets a win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Darren / Titus has just been dropped? What a surprise. :eyeroll

:chlol at Titus' pretty solid heel shenanigans, but :tripsscust at him being wasted like this.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah I've wanted Jericho to win the US title for years !


If he doesn't do that or become a 10-time IC Champ before he retires, I'll be sorely disappointed. :serious:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck building that brand, Titus.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE gave titus a new thing with the "Titus Brand" only to take an L on his first match with his new gimmick


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sami still looks like a cab driver lol. Also I don't think Titus's brand or hashtag is going to work out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Renegade said:


> Small note that got ignored in the rapture that was the New JeriKO segment, the seeds of dissent are being planted for our favorite duo. The end is nigh.


Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783110784121393152


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Titus doesn't give Zayn that work in the back... I'm done with the ......


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

#MakeItALoss


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

2016 Foley is truly awful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

And there is your problem with the WWE and their booking.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> Small note that got ignored in the rapture that was the New JeriKO segment, the seeds of dissent are being planted for our favorite duo. The end is nigh.


No worries, I don't think their friendship will start to break apart until later this winter (around December/January).


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... New Day drops the belts tonight?!?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wait new day vs semaus and cesaro????? thought it was new day vs jeriKO


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Please don't job Titus out to this Office Max manager.


I like Sami but lmao.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

O'Neil has a good look and charisma, Zayn shouldn't even be on the roster. Guys like him are hurting the business.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Given how awful he's been recently, I cannot say that I'm too torn up about it honestly. Sami>>>>Titus right now, and it's not even close.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Dominating everyone in the tag division? LOL WTF.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol WWE acting like Anderson and Gallows have even won a match.

Book them like shit then act like they are a big deal. WWE creative 2006-2016.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

They're selling Gallows & Anderson as a "dominant" team after they just lost 20 times to New Day? Okay...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't give me a f*cking Gallows/Anderson video package saying they're running roughshod over the tag division when they got rekt by the new day in back to back nights.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

How many unexplained Titus/Darren Young feud drops does that make now three?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

the_hound said:


> wait new day vs semaus and cesaro????? thought it was new day vs jeriKO


Most likely next week.

The New Day already stated that because JeriKO weren't dressed for competition, they'll behave like gentleman and give them a shot.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The Club dominant.......they really think their audience are a bunch of idiots that can't remember from week to week


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This Anderson&Gallows hype video came 2-3 months too late. 

Dumb fucks.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Are people seriously complaining that Titus isn't getting a push? He's shit, the less we see of him the better.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

"When you're alone and life is treating you lonely you can always go.....downtown!!!!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anderson/Gallows dominates yet they are not champions.

At least they are trying to do something with them by promoting them. I thought they were dead in the water after losing two straight title chances.

When WWE does a draft next year, they gotta put Anderson/Gallows on Smackdown with AJ. They can't do it alone unless they plan on putting Balor with them. The only bad thing is that they would bringing down AJ.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn It! I jinxed it!

And Foley God Damn it stop screaming! When the proper context is there, then show the passion. But if you do it every speech, it means nothing.

And seriously, you’re gonna do a squash match for Gallows and Anderson after losing twice to the New Day? Oh well, at least they’re not being completely forgotten about.

I like these little segments with Cesaro and Sheamus.

Finally, I wouldn’t mind seeing Sami feud with Strowman as Strowman’s 1st real feud. Perfect David vs. Goliath match. Either that or put him in a team with Neville. Not like they’re doing anything with him either.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't give me a f*cking Gallows/Anderson video package saying they're running roughshod over the tag division when they got rekt by the new day in back to back nights.


Another WWE special.

They expect us to forget everything that happened previously. The Club will run over a few jobber tag teams over the next few weeks now, probably even decimate Enzo & Cass to make them look somewhat credible too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why couldn't they have just had Jericho and Ambrose switch shows. Fuck you WWE!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> How many unexplained Titus/Darren Young feud drops does that make now three?


Yep, their mission to make Darren Young great "again" is still a work in progress


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, because 20 seconds of commentary hype and a gritty vignette will erase the months of damage and embarrassment that Gallows and Anderson have undergone.

Eat shit, WWE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, The Young Pope looks suitably offensive, and terrible to boot.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are literally boring personified. Just so fucking boring. Stop putting indy wrestlers on my screen.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god... Cringing so hard right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot the goldentruth was still a thing.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Did they always have the lyrics underneath like it was sing-a-long style?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Club needs Finn Balor!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Golden Truth is still a THING? And now with subtitles? Help us.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Jesus Christ. There's just not enough talent with the brand split for a 3 hour show dude.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

RabidBenoit said:


> Gallows and Anderson are literally boring personified. Just so fucking boring. Stop putting indy wrestlers on my screen.


They weren't "indy guys"....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

avoiding the LA pop by giving them the jobber entrance, okay wwe. 

kind of clever.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They give Anderson and Gallows a hype video but they don't get an entrance, instead opting for GoldenTruth?! 

:eyeroll


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Karl Anderson is a star.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Corey Graves just destroyed R-Truth but yet it was so damn accurate, lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RabidBenoit said:


> Gallows and Anderson are literally boring personified. Just so fucking boring. Stop putting indy wrestlers on my screen.


It's not indy guys.

Punk and Owens were/are entertaining.

It's boring Indy guys. Same as boring meat heads.




WWE doesn't have a Batista or Punk. They have Big Ass and his little annoying buddy Enzo carrying his ass, and No charisma cruiserweights.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I liked Anderson in that promo. Gallows has always stunk.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldust is out of shape.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

BuzzKillington said:


> They weren't "indy guys"....


They came from the indys.

Please don't be such a smark to say that NJPW isn't the indys :lol :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Well, The Young Pope looks suitably offensive, and terrible to boot.


guess somebody is watching skys feed


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh look, The Ascension without the makeup is once again underwhelming. I thought these NJPW guys who got over to a distinctly different audience culture wise were sure to do the same here in America?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why isn't this a squash match?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They finally won a match!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Karl Anderson is a star.


He truly is, guy is one of the underrated complete packages in the business. Good worker, extremely good on the microphone. The man is legit held back, cause I'm 100% sure creative has no idea what MGKA can do on his own.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The Failed Truth.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jobbers beating jobbers. Exciting.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Goldust is out of shape.


You gotta give him some credit for still wrestling at his age though. He is 47 years old.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> Oh look, The Ascension without the makeup is once again underwhelming. I thought these NJPW guys who got over to a distinctly different audience culture wise were sure to do the same here in America?


Well, if they were allowed to act how they did in the Bullet Club, they probably would.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well that was obvious.

I imagine they'll probably go over Primo and Epico next week.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the_hound said:


> guess somebody is watching skys feed


just watching sky sports, but lol, seriously, how fucking awful does that look? and the title? lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

erm he's on the list


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Well, if they were allowed to act how they did in the Bullet Club, they probably would.


As attitude era fanboys who continually emulate DX and the nWo? Sure, why not.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRINK IT IN MANNNN


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Where the hell is Eric and Donna? 

Edit: LOL Jericho's "Quiet" XD


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At the Fandango burial.. Hilarious...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Poor Fandango lol!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wait so Owens and Jericho do have their attire, so why not wrestle The New Day?


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's not indy guys.
> 
> Punk and Owens were/are entertaining.
> 
> ...


Replace Owens with Bryan and I'll agree. But out of the amount of boring bland **** we get in we fucking barely get anyone like them so I'd just like them off my screen. There's too many of the same guy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOLLLLL i love this


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hyde looks like Brian Kendrick.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Y2J is God confirmed


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I freaking love Jericho!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

brevity is the soul of wit....lol, KO just made that segment with that one line.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wait, so Jericho/Owens are facing the New Day tonight.

I thought Sheamus/Cesaro were?

What the fuck is going on :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish Danny Masterson wasn't a Scientologist, it's all I can think when I see him.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Damnit Jericho, lol.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Jericho's entertainment level is so far above everyone else. This dude is starting a whole new prime.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho is the most over character. It's great, but fucking hilarious and sad for WWE all at the same time.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Jericho is the absolute greatest of all time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TFW Kutcher and Masterson are a more credible team than Gallows and Anderson. :chlol

Hopefully they stay alert though, since I'd prefer Hyde and Kelso not getting the dreaded...IT...from JeriGOAT.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think Ashton Kutcher looks like he was trying not to laugh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chris Jericho nearly has me in tears. Him turning heel and reinventing himself with this gimmick has got to be the best decision to happen in 2016 XD


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Wait so Owens and Jericho do have their attire, so why not wrestle The New Day?


Apparently they are wrestling New Day? So Cesaro and Sheamus are gonna beat up on jobbers? I don't know. I'm lost. wtf.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeirgoat is the only person that can make the word "IT" relevant :HA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho is a beast.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So I guess Sheamus/Cesaro vs. Tag Champions is going to happen at No Mercy? Fair enough.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Jeirgoat is the only person that can make the word "IT" relevant :HA




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783118741571641344


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Erik. said:


> So I guess Sheamus/Cesaro vs. Tag Champions is going to happen at No Mercy? Fair enough.


Wait, what?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

RabidBenoit said:


> They came from the indys.
> 
> Please don't be such a smark to say that NJPW isn't the indys :lol :lol


New Japan is not indie wrestling.... But believe whatever you want.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You first give him some credit for still wrestling at his age though. He is 47 years old.


I saw Dustin Rhodes get his start at the Sportatorium against Gorgeous Gary Young in a series of bouts ending in an I quit match. Goldust of today is a sad site to remember from a 1990 Dustin Rhodes I saw in front on 4000 fans on any given Friday night....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A few years ago it looked like Jerichos career and shit giving was swirling around the drain.. But holy shit.. The master of reinventing himself reinvented himself once again to relavance..... If anyone had doubts as to why he is the GOAT.. This curtain call at the tail end of his career is why.. He is in his mid 40s showing the entire roster how to get yourself over and entertain..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have always said handle Rusev correctly and you have a guy you can build your franchise around but with Rusev not being given much right now and compared to the rest of this Raw roster to where Jericho is at: Jericho is completely lapping the field right now in consistent entertainment imo. Guy is like to Raw in 2016 what Anderson Silva was to the UFC middleweight division in his prime.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Wait, what?


Did I say No Mercy? Sorry. I meant whatever the next Raw PPV is :lol


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

STOP THE PAIN


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Enzo and Cass are like the new John Cena of tag teams.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's Susan G. Komen month already?
Shouldn't goldenboy Roman Reigns be spearheading this?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Are those belts under the cloth? Oh god please WWE.. Don't cringe up breast cancer with shitty belts..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wheres cm punk to shit all over this


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shitty belts for a ridiculous org.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are giving them belts.............


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Isn't Susan G Komen a big scam? Almost none of the money goes to cancer research?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

It's a nice sentiment that WWE wants to help with Breast Cancer Awareness month. But is this stuff really necessary to be booked on Raw?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A couple winnas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> It's Susan G. Komen month already?


Must be, I'm skipping more segments than usual.

The utter indifference inside of me is burning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This has nothing to do with professional wrestling.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> I saw Dustin Rhodes get his start at the Sportatorium against Gorgeous Gary Young in a series of bouts ending in an I quit match. Goldust of today is a sad site to remember from a 1990 Dustin Rhodes I saw in front on 4000 fans on any given Friday night....


Goldust has been wrestling since before I was born wow! He does look alot different from the Attitude Era Raws I have watched and he acted alot different too lol!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> So I guess Sheamus/Cesaro vs. Tag Champions is going to happen at No Mercy? Fair enough.


No mercy? What the fuck?


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

You see why I hate these guys now?


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

Trying to guilt people into giving money to a fucking scam, shameful.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Isn't Susan G Komen a big scam? Almost none of the money goes to cancer research?


Yep. And WWE only gives them 20% of their earnings apparently.

*Stephanie McMahon philanthropy tweet*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm cringing so hard right now... This is awful


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> No mercy? What the fuck?


My bad bro, I meant whatever the next Raw PPV is.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Big Cass: The King of Enunciation.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Says a lot about WWE’s trust in Cass and Enzo to have them do this as opposed to other top guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice one, Enzo.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Enzo with the huge FAIL.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I can't be the only one who wishes October was dedicated to beating cancer as a whole and not just breast cancer right


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Was No Mercy tonight or Sunday?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Now job them out to Roman Reigns.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a relative that died from breast cancer. That disease is no joke.


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

with New Day vs. JeriKo does this mean at some point we well get a New Day reunion "The Captain" Seth Rollins!?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tripsscust at 'Zo saying that sham of a charity is on certified G status.

:salute to the survivors, though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice one, Enzo! :HA :HA :HA


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The one on the right is just a Miz fan


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

If it doesn't describe them, why fucking say it? Stupid shit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Could be worse. At least the crowd isn't silent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They still had to end the segment with their catchphrase that had no place with the situation. :kobefacepalm


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Cipher said:


> I can't be the only one who wishes October was dedicated to beating cancer as a whole and not just breast cancer right


Stephanie is a supporter of the 3rd wave Feminism movement which is basically just a man hating movement and that's why she supports feminism and the Susan G Komen program which doesn't even use most of the money for cancer research lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The short one held the belt upside down. Lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Still an hour and 15 minute left guys


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol why is Kutcher and Mastermon on MNR?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I like Ashton and all, but I really don't want to listen to him and Danny on commentary.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That one lady was holding it upside down she probably did it on accident though. But Breast Cancer sucks a few of my family members have had it thankfully they have recovered though!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If they ever wanted to get someone massive heat just come out and interrupt one of those segments


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They still had to end the segment with their catchphrase that had no place with the situation. :kobefacepalm


WWE just can't help themselves


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Hard to believe that a show with Enzo & Cass, Rollins, JeriKO, and New Day could ever have trouble maintaining interest but somehow The E manages to grasp failure out of the jaws of victory.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

If this were 98 Kane would come out and tombstone all 3 of them :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Says a lot about WWE’s trust in Cass and Enzo to have them do this as opposed to other top guys.


theres jokes to be made of the whole segment, however having recently lost my dad to cancer i just can't


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> If it doesn't describe them, why fucking say it? Stupid shit.


"Still had to put over the talent damn it, just look what we did with John!" :vince3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These chicks don't even watch wrestling.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShaWWE said:


> I have a relative that died from breast cancer. That disease is no joke.


Sorry for your loss. :frown2: Cancer sucks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Icarus1312 said:


> with New Day vs. JeriKo does this mean at some point we well get a New Day reunion "The Captain" Seth Rollins!?!



lol I wouldn't mind seeing a segment where Seth Rollins reunites with the New Day briefly now that they're all on the face side. Their segments together last year were entertaining


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Goldust has been wrestling since before I was born wow! He does look alot different from the Attitude Era Raws I have watched and he acted alot different too lol!


Back then he was the spitting image of his dad but in good shape. As a 10 year old boy I bought that he could be better than his dad was....


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

This is probably the worst raw since the brand split.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Cancer Industry is Too Prosperous to Allow a Cure. Sadly.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I could see Seth costing JeriKO the match and them not getting a title shot. Would set up Rollins vs. KO at HIAC, while also having Jericho be special guest referee.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Would love to be a fly on the wall during Raw's booking meetings each week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> If they ever wanted to get someone massive heat just come out and interrupt one of those segments


Didn't the crowd used to boo the segments because of Cena?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

FrostyNova said:


> This is probably the worst raw since the brand split.


Not even close.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> My bad bro, I meant whatever the next Raw PPV is.


All good brother. You just made me question my sanity for a sec


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kelso & Hyde on RAW would be so cool if it was 1999..............................or 1979.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooo New Day wins, and this leads to the possible triple threat between Jericho/Rollins/Owens that was rumored? I can see it.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

AND THIS RIGHT HERE
THIS IS SUSAN G. KOMEN
AND THEY SUE OTHER CHARITIES
AND YOU CAN’T TEACH THAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Owens wiped Jericho's nose off


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Sooo New Day wins, and this leads to the possible triple threat between Jericho/Rollins/Owens that was rumored? I can see it.


Yeah Rollins vs Owens vs Jericho at HIAC seems to be the plan.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Not even close.


To each their own, its at least in the top 5 worst since the split.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't care why it's there, fucking pink ropes have no place in wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God for Jericho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

No, Big E! Don't slap Jericho's face with his awesome mustache


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jericho busted nose?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Rollins vs Owens vs Jericho at HIAC seems to be the plan.


I think Rollins vs. KO again with Jericho as special guest ref. But a triple threat match would be even better.


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

RabidBenoit said:


> I don't care why it's there, fucking pink ropes have no place in wrestling.


Why? Whats wrong with pink?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Thank God for Jericho.


If Raw didn't have Jericho putting in this weekly marvelous work I legitimately think we'd only be a few steps away from second half of 2014 levels of Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> Back then he was the spitting image of his dad but in good shape. As a 10 year old boy I bought that he could be better than his dad was....


It sucks that both of them never won the WWE World Heavyweight Title. But a Legend doesn't need to win that title to be a legend. Many people in the Hall of Fame didn't win it but it would have been cool to see.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FrostyNova said:


> This is probably the worst raw since the brand split.


You obviously haven't watched a lot of RAW's after the brand split.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This commentary is fucking awful.. 

RAW: A bunch of gossipy little girls quipping at each other and misnaming moves
Smackdown: Men calling and selling a match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I think Rollins vs. KO again with Jericho as special guest ref. But a triple threat match would be even better.


Well I am unable to watch live tonight just keeping up from the thread so I probably missed something that suggests Jericho may be special guest ref. instead?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Watch WWE turn Jericho face or some shit soon and change his character.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I feel as though only pro athletes or former pro athletes along with people in the sporting world in general should be special guests on WWE's shows. Seems like the sporting world works best with Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Pink ropes are right there with the weakest part of the year, each year for the last 5 years


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if Seth would go and see Jamie Noble in the hospital?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Therapy said:


> This commentary is fucking awful..
> 
> RAW: A bunch of gossipy little girls quipping at each other and misnaming moves
> Smackdown: Men calling and selling a match


RAW should just be Cole and Graves. SDL could settle with JBL but do without Otunga, or just have the chick replace both of them and be with Mauro.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> You obviously haven't watched a lot of RAW's after the brand split.


Suddenly opinions dont seem to function in this thread. fpalm


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

Icarus1312 said:


> Why? Whats wrong with pink?


A supposed to be manly sport with two guys beating eachother with a fucking pink rope? No thanks. Just makes it look gayer than everyone already thinks it is.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm so glad there is about 15 of you out there to comment and report on what I'm gladly missing. Reading this forum is so much more entertaining than what RAWful has turned into....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Well I am unable to watch live tonight just keeping up from the thread so I probably missed something that suggests Jericho may be special guest ref. instead?


Yea, Jericho teased how he looks good in a referee shirt and that he might do it again for Owens's next title defense. It was just a minor comment though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol why are the That 70's Show guys on MNR? They serve no purpose at all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> I'm so glad there is about 15 of you out there to comment and report on what I'm gladly missing. Reading this forum is so much more entertaining than what RAWful has turned into....


We should be Raw's commentary team then :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is Kutchner and Masterson sitting so close to each other?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Yea, Jericho teased how he looks good in a referee shirt and that he might do it again for Owens's next title defense. It was just a minor comment though.


Oh I see, thanks. Well it could allow for Jericho to cost Rollins the win since they would be inside a cell.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KO mocking Big E, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FrostyNova said:


> Suddenly opinions dont seem to function in this thread. fpalm


To each of their own. All I'm saying, this RAW is light years better than some of the shit I've seen after the brand split.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hope owens kills ashton tonight


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Oh I see, thanks. Well it could allow for Jericho to cost Rollins the win since they would be inside a cell.


Even though they already fought, I would be down for a Rollins/Jericho storyline and feud the rest of the year after HIAC. And save Rollins and HHH for after the RR.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It sucks that both of them never won the WWE World Heavyweight Title. But a Legend doesn't need to win that title to be a legend. Many people in the Hall of Fame didn't win it but it would have been cool to see.


About 91or 92 Dustin and Dusty had a mini feud with TedDibiase and Virgil..had some epic matches on superstars of all shows...never on ppv tho


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

...you know..of all of the that 70s show cast members, I was hoping for Mila Kunis to make an appearance..*daydreams*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This RAW hasn't been as bad as previous ones. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The celebs are calling the moves more than the 3 commentators. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That POP for Seth. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I appreciate that Ashton Kutcher and Danny Masterson seem to have done their homework knowing about the WWE.

Edit: SETH FUCKING ROLLINS :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I knew it, Rollins costing JeriKO the match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth's theme sounded different no ?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Day pop for Rollins!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE's quirk, particularly with promos of everyone freezing in their place the nanosecond entrance music hits is funny to me. If you are on the stick: ignore and talk over that. If you are working in the ring: ignore it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate how Big E's Belly to Belly's are not sold until the 3rd one. That's like every match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn pretty big pop for Seth. Now can we just change the damn music already.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins corpsing on stage lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

now that's a true Lion Tamer I havent seen that in years!


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> We should be Raw's commentary team then :mark:


If this forum were the commentators I wouldn't miss a minute....


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess Seth's distraction worked!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn you Rollins.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

New Day and Rollins reunite!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Match had way to much stupid fuckery


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel move by Rollins. He's going on the list.........A-Gain!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Get your d*mn hands of the goat Rollins.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is Rollins still using the Pedigree?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins about to do something cheesy with New Day


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pedigree was weak


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Good stuff.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho didn't deserve that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Captain looking strong thanks to dat dere unicorn magic. :rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Damn pretty big pop for Seth. Now can we just change the damn music already.


Hopefully, his entrance theme changes after his match with Triple H


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What the hell, that might've been the worst pedigree Ive seen. Did Jericho even jump period there or make a try to, is that on Seth or what?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STOP. USING. THE. PEDIGREE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Why is Rollins still using the Pedigree?


He's still into HHH and heartbroken.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The captain is back! Seth, Rollins! I'm, the champ!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully Seth gets better soon! Seth helping The New Day makes sense since The New Day helped him before. I wonder if the continuity was intentional or not?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day and Seth Rollins makes me think of this moment









:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> New Day and Rollins reunite!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That pedigree was weak


Maybe he just did it with some caution, he just got injured and may be cleared but be careful.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cole calling Rusev/Reigns like it has been Magnum TA/Blanchard :maury :maury :maury


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins helping out New Day...

:jaydance5


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Still waiting for Seth to use something other than the Pedigree


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cracks possibly forming with KO and Jericho tonight, if they are planning a triple threat for HIAC.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte kada


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> About 91or 92 Dustin and Dusty had a mini feud with TedDibiase and Virgil..had some epic matches on superstars of all shows...never on ppv tho


I wonder if those matches are on the WWE Network?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte's voice + Stephanie's voice =


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What, are they friends again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So did "The Captain" save the Day? 

Damn missed it live can't wait to watch tomorrow!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> The captain is back! Seth, Rollins! I'm, the champ!!!


"I'm....the MAN! I'm....the MAN! I'm....the MAN! I'm....the MAN! Oh yea, I'm....the MAN!!!!"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Please let Charlotte win.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Charlotte is genetically superior. :fact


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Charlottes promos are getting better and better. She just destroyed Sasha


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Cole calling Rusev/Reigns like it has been Magnum TA/Blanchard :maury :maury :maury


Now I think I feel like watching magnum and Blanchard. That 15 minutes I guarantee would eclipse the last 3 years of this shit


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am really starting to like Charlotte as a heel more and more each week but Dana is not doing anything for me hanging out with her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That promo by Charlotte :clap:clap:clap


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Real shit, Charlotte has grown into her position as the face of the woman's division. Her presence is out of this world nowadays.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> New Day and Seth Rollins makes me think of this moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Dana WTF has been happening lately... the body still right but um...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Expose her for being the massive overachiever she is? What? How is that an insult?


----------



## Icarus1312 (Apr 4, 2016)

RabidBenoit said:


> A supposed to be manly sport with two guys beating eachother with a fucking pink rope? No thanks. Just makes it look gayer than everyone already thinks it is.


Its just a color bro. A wavelength on the spectrum of light it doesn't make anything look "gayer" but that comments makes you look dumber.

The Hart Dynasty wore pink, did they look gayer?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This stupid FUCKING company should have at least have Owens and Jericho win the tag titles once before they split up . But they have to have these corny fucks the new day break a record lol wasted, wasted opportunity , which is why I can't wait for the demise of this company. Some of the wrestlers do organic entertaining bits and they just run it and run it to the ground to where it's childish and not funny anymore . Done


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please don't book Sasha over Charlotte tonight. 

Please, for the love of God.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swann *and* Nese are up next! :mark:

That cruiserweight division graphic is surprisingly cool, too. :bjpenn


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if those matches are on the WWE Network?


I know there's some highlights on the dusty documentary, but I can't find much outside of that. Those tag matches were epic.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I keep forgetting to get one of those John Cena PBR shirts :mj


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the Divas main eventing? Yeah, I'm still calling them Divas.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Just now tuning in. Have I missed anything good?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't care what y'all say about New Day and R-Truth... I ain't NEVER seen a shuck n jivin' ***** more so than Rich Swann... GTFO with that bull BOI! You TOO damn talented for that shiet!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So how is the final hour of the BoreZone? The title suggests a great enthusiasm :kurt


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte is so much better as a heel than as a face. When she is a face it just doesn't feel genuine and believable, you can tell she is playing a character I guess is what I am trying to say. Being a heel seems to come naturally to her though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think this is the first time I've been fairly entertained by Raw (throughout the show) in weeks. Not saying tonight's episode is great/golden, but I feel like we've seen worse


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Just now tuning in. Have I missed anything good?


Jericho has given one of the most entertaining individual performances all year.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> Now I think I feel like watching magnum and Blanchard. That 15 minutes I guarantee would eclipse the last 3 years of this shit


You obv. refer to the famous I quit which is classic but that series as a whole was an excellent exercise in building a feud to the crescendo.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

a Tom Hanks movie channel on sky eh? mmm it'll only be great if The Money Pit and The Burbs are on it lol.


sorry mentioning things that aren't Raw lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god. Steph couldnt help herself. She had to force herself in this.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh please don't emasculate Seth, Stephanie


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DammitC said:


> "I'm....the MAN! I'm....the MAN! I'm....the MAN! I'm....the MAN! Oh yea, I'm....the MAN!!!!"








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783126382435893248


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought he wasn't clear to compete he was just advised not to?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Rollins just cut Steph's ladyballs off?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the BUUUURN on Stephanie!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Seth roasting Stephanie every week. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright Seth. You tell her!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit Steph just got put in her place.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LOL Rollins is just begging to get slapped by Steph.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

While Sasha dwells in her past NXT glory and talks and dreams about "the women's revolution", Charlotte stepped up and BECAME the women's revolution herself.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lmfao purple ropes again wth


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I hate Rich Swann already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Marry Steph was a bad decision for Trips? LMFAO settle down Rollins, if Trips had never married Steph, this angle wouldn't even be happening... silly rabbit! Even the GOATS fugg up some time... no harm done.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Rich Swan is a true brutha from the hood.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stephanie Mcmahon could replace Linda and I think she'd even try to emasculate Morbo with that grating voice.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

OK Seth - You redeemed yourself. 

Glad they aren't letting Steph bitch him out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gonna watch Total Bellas and Total Divas I love watching the drama unfold lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I love the energy that Rich Swann brings in his entrance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh come on, when can we get Gentleman Jack? come on WWE.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> LOL Rollins is just begging to get slapped by Steph.


Knowing Stephanie I'm surprised she didn't do it just then. But it's coming.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Rich Swann holding it down for all of Baltimore!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Can you handle this?"
What exactly are we suppose to handle?
THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why am I excited for Total Bellas?

What the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boy, that Tony guy is just *yawn* full of charisma and personality.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Tony Nese's voice doesn't fit his appearance.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"Twerk like some second-rate Amber rose"

:chan

...Why would you... just, why...? :beckywhat


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Here come the cruisers to kill the crowd before the main event.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

How many dancing ****** does Raw need ?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

they forgot to change the lights on the posts apparently


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Icarus1312 said:


> Its just a color bro. A wavelength on the spectrum of light it doesn't make anything look "gayer" but that comments makes you look dumber.
> 
> The Hart Dynasty wore pink, did they look gayer?


Pink actually used to be for boys and blue was for girls but then it changed. Anyways its just a color. Also the Harts are awesome! :grin2:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why are the cruiserweight made to shake hands? there is no fucking heat with this division, it's all 'oh we're great competitors guys, now watch us do the stuff everyone else does now'


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the purple for the Crusierweight's. They're already on RAW. It gives them a special feel, even if there is not much story.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth, I fucking LOVE YOU :mark:

He got a great pop too? Shows those people in that other thread who said he was getting crickets, lol.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Tony Nese has anti-charisma


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Rich Swan dances to hide the pain of the ghettos growing up. He's a true warrior.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> Why am I excited for Total Bellas?
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with me?


Soul crushing despair? I don't know. Uhh, heres a gif of Layla


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tony Nese :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Tony Nese just Fandango'd lol. #iChuckled


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I will say it for the second straight week... PUT THE CW TITLE ON TONY NECE PLEASE! Thanks bruh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Tony Nese "Fandangoing" normal?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Rollins just killed it there!

Didn't steal the show like Jericho did tonight though.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

DammitC said:


> No worries, I don't think their friendship will start to break apart until later this winter (around December/January).


:sleep lol

Change of heart?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Tony Nese's butt deserve a award kada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tony Nese wins :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

these slowdown cruiserweight matches are bloody awful, i just don't get wwe's idea of sabotaging them, its just so bloody stupid.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

NO. Don't start jobbing out Swann!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like the Crusierweight's should have been on Smackdown. Didn't they say that Smackdown was more focused on wrestling than Raw anyway?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did my boy Jack Gallagher debut on Raw yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tony Nese looks like Damien Sandow..... I miss Damien Sandow.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bret Hart used to be so good at taking that front irish whip bump that Rich Swanson just tried. Props to Owen and a younger Jericho at that bump too but Bret was just masterful at making that look devastating.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Nese gets crickets
> Gets a brief "TO-NY NESE!" chant with that slick barrage of strikes

:yoshi

Swann is safe, but I really hope they give Nese a solid push, since TNA goofed by not signing Nese when they had the chance to do so a while back.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im sorry Seth but HHH marrying Steph was probably one of his best decisions ever


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Supposedly everyone legitimately hates Mil Mascaras. Including JBL and Jericho.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Mil Cascaras!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHA CESARO


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Tony Nese looks like Damien Sandow..... I miss Damien Sandow.


You can watch him on TNA


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if those matches are on the WWE Network?


On those same Friday night cards I'd watch Stunning Steve Austin take on his teacher Chris Adams, Cactus Jack Manson (mick foley) take on Jeff Jarrett, Maniac Matt Borne (doink) take on Killer Tim Brooks, the Punisher (the undertaker) take on the Texas Tornado Kerry Von Eric, while champion Jerry the King Lawler defended successfully against newcomer Mike Awesome. Those were the days.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Where is Nia Jax?


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

Icarus1312 said:


> Its just a color bro. A wavelength on the spectrum of light it doesn't make anything look "gayer" but that comments makes you look dumber.
> 
> The Hart Dynasty wore pink, did they look gayer?


Listen, it's ok you like to wear pink. Don't feel insecure man. I don't think you're gay! It's just a colour on the spectrum damnit!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like the Crusierweight's should have been on Smackdown. Didn't they say that Smackdown was more focused on wrestling than Raw anyway?


SD has had less wrestling than Raw. They dedicate more of their time to promos and building/telling stories.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I heard Mil Máscaras was dick in real life.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Tony Nese wins :mark:


Give Nese the CW strap! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

heh Cesaro trying to go all out of his way to walk in front of Sheamus


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Oh shit Steph just got put in her place.:mark::mark::mark:


She will probably get him back somehow though, she seems to think she needs to be the most dominate person. She puts down everyone remember when she put down Charlotte she doesn't want another woman looking more dominate than her. :frown2: Maybe it is just her heel character and she isn't like that in real life though.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

My baby won :mark:


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> You obv. refer to the famous I quit which is classic but that series as a whole was an excellent exercise in building a feud to the crescendo.


Yes. And yes. That is wrestling 101 on how to book an intense memorable feud


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Tony Nese looks like Damien Sandow..... I miss Damien Sandow.


Slap in the face to Tony since Sandow has never come close to being in the shape he is with that gut of his dating back to ovw


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha vs Charlotte sounds a better main event than Reigns vs Owens in a steel cage match tbh :HHH2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Emmalina? Wtf...?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Emma!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma is so bad :homer


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sincere said:


> SD has had less wrestling than Raw. They dedicate more of their time to promos and building/telling stories.



Isn't that the problem with the Cruiserweights. No stories, no reason to care about each performer, thus leading to crowd getting bored and focusing on getting themselves over.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Emmalina WTF?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeez Emma in that vignette kada

But they're repackaging her and it looks like sh*t


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emmalina? Really?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry ... THEY ARE DOING WHAT TO EMMA!!!???!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WTF? So I guess Emma(lina) is going to be on RAW then?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emmalina? Hmmm...I liked the gimmick she had before she got injured.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Evil Emma to Emmalina? NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Emma :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> I heard Mil Máscaras was dick in real life.


He eliminated himself from the 1997 Royal Rumble because he didn't want anyone to get one over on him.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I saw Emma :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EMMA'S FINALLY COMING BACK! :mark:

Hopefully she gets a strong-ass push as Emmalina.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Emmalina...

She looks fucking ridiculously hot in those pictures though. Damn.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Turned it over from football for just a minute and saw the Emma thing. Like a shot to the nuts that she is going to Raw to be wasted.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wow Cole. Way to botch "Texas." fpalm


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What are they doing to Emma??


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If they do get along eventually, I would like to see Cesaro give Sheamus his own suit for their entrance together


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> She will probably get him back somehow though, she seems to think she needs to be the most dominate person. She puts down everyone remember when she put down Charlotte she doesn't want another woman looking more dominate than her. :frown2: Maybe it is just her heel character and she isn't like that in real life though.


Oh she'll get the upper hand again at some point as she should, it being onesided one way or the other is no fun. But Rollins will be the one to get the win at the end.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> On those same Friday night cards I'd watch Stunning Steve Austin take on his teacher Chris Adams, Cactus Jack Manson (mick foley) take on Jeff Jarrett, Maniac Matt Borne (doink) take on Killer Tim Brooks, the Punisher (the undertaker) take on the Texas Tornado Kerry Von Eric, while champion Jerry the Kind Lawler defended successfully against newcomer Mike Awesome. Those were the days.


It must have been cool seeing what these wrestlers became since you saw them from the beginning of their careers. You got to see how they changed over the years. :smile2:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel like WWE is just humoring the fuck out of J.R. and Stone Cold and everyone else who was begging to have these enhancement matches again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Asuka shows up to have a face off with Charlotte, after Charlotte beats Sasha tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit, Emmalina? What's that? I missed it, folks.

Oh God, don't tell me they're going to change Emma's heel character that she had before she was injured


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheamsaro should see Dr. Shelby.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was pretty cool, as Carlito would say.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sincere said:


> SD has had less wrestling than Raw. They dedicate more of their time to promos and building/telling stories.


I should probably start watching Smackdown weekly again.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

So Emma is now going to be Eva Marie but with wrestling skill?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I blanked and forgot Cesaro and Sheamus were a tag team, and thought Sheamus was going to attack Cesaro when he was following him down the ramp lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The new Team Hell No, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LOL I love the different reactions Cesaro and Sheamus receive when they raise their arms separately.

Look at the bright side, guys: Their tag team match was short and sweet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are probably going to win the tag titles too.:no:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Watch them fuckin' with Emma once again.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie... I will mark out for a Cesaro swing into a Brogue kick.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Slap in the face to Tony since Sandow has never come close to being in the shape he is with that gut of his dating back to ovw


Just the face, dude.....


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Headliner said:


> They are probably going to win the tag titles too.:no:


As long as someone take that title from New Day I don't care who is


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> So Emma is now going to be Eva Marie but with wrestling skill?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh she'll get the upper hand again at some point as she should, it being onesided one way or the other is no fun. But Rollins will be the one to get the win at the end.


You are right about that to much of one person dominating might get annoying. :smile2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Tony Nese looks like Damien Sandow..... I miss Damien Sandow.


With 'post'-roids Chris Masters' body.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Sheamsaro should see Dr. Shelby.


While SD's show from the content to booking to flow has been solid on a quite consistent basis so far: it is a bit of a letdown that Bryan and Kane are on the same show with Kane doing nothing of note and they don't capitalize on the Team Hell No history. A reunion of Kane, Bryan and Shelby would be great Im sure. Kane's deadpan during that was golden.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> She will probably get him back somehow though, she seems to think she needs to be the most dominate person. She puts down everyone remember when she put down Charlotte she doesn't want another woman looking more dominate than her. :frown2: Maybe it is just her heel character and she isn't like that in real life though.


She will get one over on him next week. 

She's not like that in real life, but it seems like a side of her that can come out if she's pushed to it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I should probably start watching Smackdown weekly again.


Yea, you should. It's a good show. 

btw when did you stop watching Smackdown? Maybe I can update you if you don't mind hearing some "spoilers" that took place these previous weeks


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> He eliminated himself from the 1997 Royal Rumble because he didn't want anyone to get one over on him.


He should be on Jericho's list if he's not already.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Just the face, dude.....


During the cwc before the beard filled all the way in, he reminded me of a more jacked Neville. 

Glad he's getting a much more positive reaction than Neville has on Raw though.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Headliner said:


> They are probably going to win the tag titles too.:no:


As long as someone gets the titles off New Day soon... New Day can be good, but this reign is excessive...

:draper2

Tag division needs some spicing up and a breath of fresh air.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Main Event Time!!!!!!! Come on Sasha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sasha doesn't deserve to main event, but Charlotte sure as hell does. Let the queen go over


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

My hopes would be for them to give Emma a big push so we can get someone other than Sasha and Charlotte in the title picture, but I know better so I'm going to keep my expectations quite low.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Use to be a huge Golden Boy mark when I was younger.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They're treating this like the final match of the feud. Makes sense.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

misterxbrightside said:


> What are they doing to Emma??


Eva Marie gimmick on RAW


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

If she wasn't hurt, the story would fit so well for Summer to interfere. There are no BFF's without Summer Rae


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm uncomfortable with a white, blonde haired, blue eyed woman saying she's genetically superior.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I still can't get over how non-authentic Sasha sounds.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> She will get one over on him next week.
> 
> She's not like that in real life, but it seems like a side of her that can come out if she's pushed to it.


Your probably right :grin2: Time for the Main Event!!! I am gonna be sad if Sasha loses!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This is weird... they haven't been building the narrative this video package is delivering at all? When have they ever talked about being BFFs? Or their NXT teamwork? Or Sasha claiming credit for teaching Charlotte? That has never been part of this story...?

I'm confused.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll be pulling for the Goddess, Charlotte, to retain (she probably won't though). 

I'm also kinda hoping that Emma appears in the end assuming that they aren't going to change her cool heel character/attire before her injury.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The build-up is on point, I will say this. 

Still can't conceivably book Sasha over Charlotte though.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I'm uncomfortable with a white, blonde haired, blue eyed woman saying she's genetically superior.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I still can't get over how non-authentic Sasha sounds.


She needs to improve her mic and character work...fast.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I'm uncomfortable with a white, blonde haired, blue eyed woman saying she's genetically superior.



Not sure if you're serious or kidding, but I was actually waiting for some SJWs to complain about that on twitter.

:duck


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, you should. It's a good show.
> 
> btw when did you stop watching Smackdown? Maybe I can update you if you don't mind hearing some "spoilers" that took place these previous weeks


I think the last Smackdown related thing I watched was Backlash if I remember correctly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That promo video had terrible mic work all over.

WWE trying to mask shit.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LMAO at Dora The Explorer to shit on Bayley


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dora the Explorer.. I'm fucking dying over here. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sincere said:


> As long as someone gets the titles off New Day soon... New Day can be good, but this reign is excessive...
> 
> :draper2
> 
> Tag division needs some spicing up and a breath of fresh air.


Enzo and Cass is the only team I like talking the titles off them.

Not fond of any other team in the division. Jericho/Owens would have been a good choice but there are rumors that Jericho might be leaving soon. Not sure if it's legit. 

I still feel like they did separation of titles poorly. They should have put the entire tag division on one show. You can't go wrong with the Usos, New Day, American Alpha, Enzo and Cass, and even Rhyno/Slater all in the picture together.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Charlotte since her debut on NXT, but she needs to drop this title :aj3


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Yo Charlotte is the truth.lol. She is trolling Bayley so damn hard.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Womens' main event? Meh.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Charlotte rocks a mic better than most the male talent.

I have missed Dana doing the pat on the head


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love that Charlotte is putting this little girl Bayley in her place. 

Hate that Bayley put Dana in her place though.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess Dana can't help Charlotte cheat now!!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh why are they changing Emma's gimmick? I fucking loved her heel gimmick and theme. It's unfortunate she got injured before it could flourish.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte mic work is superb. :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wtf "way to goo dana, way to stand up for yourself" wtf saxton


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lmao that backstage little fight was great


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAYLEY! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Not sure if you're serious or kidding, but I was actually waiting for some SJWs to complain about that on twitter.
> 
> :duck


I'm semi joking. I'm not actually uncomfortable lol it just makes me raise my eyebrows mildly lol. it's the one thing she says that if she was in my company i'd have to take a look at her to see if she was being real lol. But that's the point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wouldn't be shocked if the title changed hands.. Specially considering it's the ME, tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Over/Under two more years for the Chrysleys on television? (no, I dont care if I didn't spell that correctly)


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

When was the last time a women's match main event RAW ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone think Sasha wins the title? I mean, it is the main-event so this should mean something is about to happen?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha's totally winning


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Charlotte isn't a bad promo worker anymore. People needs to stop trolling.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And that little backstage interaction all but confirms a title change...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Over/Under two more years for the Chrysleys on television? (no, I dont care if I didn't spell that correctly)


Longer than WWE on USA Network.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

marshal99 said:


> When was the last time a women's match main event RAW ?


10 years ago


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

"just listen to the music in the traffic of the city."


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I'm semi joking. I'm not actually uncomfortable lol it just makes me raise my eyebrows mildly lol. it's the one thing she says that if she was in my company i'd have to take a look at her to see if she was being real lol. But that's the point.



If she only said it when she's facing black chicks there would be an issue, but since she says it every fucking week regardless of opponent, it's just fun to watch a few hardcore SJWs lose their shit over this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Sasha wins, I'm done with this show.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte better effing go over that pipsqueak.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Charlotte just murdered Bayley. Beautiful. She really shouldn't lose that title.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> If Sasha wins, I'm done with this show.


Why?


----------



## Orlando Graham (Aug 23, 2016)

i know this is random, but does anyone else here think the chrysleys look like rats?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> If she only said it when she's facing black chicks there would be an issue, but since she says it every fucking week regardless of opponent, it's just fun to watch a few hardcore SJWs lose their shit over this.


Oh I know, it makes me raise my eyebrows then too lol. don't know what an SJW is but i'm not offended by it or anything lol. it's all cool, it's just her thing lol, she's an obnoxious bitch who thinks she's better than everyone else and thinks because Ric fathered her that is what makes her genetically superior.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I will not be surprised if Nia interfere.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Botch more than all the women combined, cuts terrible promos.......will likely win the title tonight.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Let's hope Botcha Banks doesn't appear tonight.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Charlotte from the neck down is so nice to look at.

God I miss bra and panties matches haha a random statement, I know, but I miss the days of Trish and Lita where they kicked ass and also gave us all what we REALLY want to see lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Straw Hat said:


> If Sasha wins, I'm done with this show.


But why now? If anything the moment #REGINS-A-MANIA picked up mic should have been the time to watch something else.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another fucking advert


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Never seen this match before

:eyeroll


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

almost broke her neck again, yet Charlotte turned her whole body. Carry a Banks with Flair, Charlotte


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

You JUST did a commercial break! This match is gonna be like 10 minutes at this rate.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I usually don't even notice how many commercial breaks, but they literally just went. So annoying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope to see some blood in this match and I don't prefer the menstrual kind.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> But why now? If anything the moment #REGINS-A-MANIA picked up mic should have been the time to watch something else.


 Because Sasha Reigns is a million times worse than Reigns, she's actually closer to Balor levels of awful than Roman...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao immediate suicide dive followed by immediate commercial right after the ME match starts fpalm

I wonder if this will end in fuckery to extend the feud to HIAC.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think Sasha wins the title? I mean, it is the main-event so this should mean something is about to happen?


I anticipate either Dana interferes later and costs Sasha the match,

Or Dana tries to interfere and Bayley prevents her allow Sasha to win


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Another commercial? We just came back from one...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> But why now? If anything the moment #REGINS-A-MANIA picked up mic should have been the time to watch something else.


Sasha will end up being Reigns-A-Mania version 2.0


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I really miss the days of commercial free main events....


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Ugh All these commercial breaks make me feel like there's going to be a fuckery finish unfortunately. Probably a Nia Jax run in.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So many commercials!!!! UGH!!!! :frown2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Everyone does the suicide dive......... it does nothing for me now... even Ambrose is capable of doing it..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Orlando Graham said:


> i know this is random, but does anyone else here think the chrysleys look like rats?


The oldest daughter still living at home is HAWT!


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Emma got a new gimmick tonight? I hope to see some pics of this!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Bayley takes out Dana with one shove lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasha better get owned.. She is the Sin Cara of women


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Sasha takes the title, but she shouldn't. Charlotte is in a league of her own in the RAW division.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please tell me Charlotte is retaining...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> If she only said it when she's facing black chicks there would be an issue, but since she says it every fucking week regardless of opponent, it's just fun to watch a few hardcore SJWs lose their shit over this.





Phaedra said:


> Oh I know, it makes me raise my eyebrows then too lol. don't know what an SJW is but i'm not offended by it or anything lol. it's all cool, it's just her thing lol, she's an obnoxious bitch who thinks she's better than everyone else and thinks because Ric fathered her that is what makes her genetically superior.


Oh, social justice warrior? yeah i'm not being that person lol. was just making a passing remark lol.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Tonight can be a new start for the division.

Sasha as champion
Emma returns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I'm pretty sure Sasha takes the title, but she shouldn't. Charlotte is in a league of her own in the RAW division.


Yep, as I said previously Charlotte has outgrown RAW women's division.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Everyone does the suicide dive......... it does nothing for me now... even Ambrose is capable of doing it..


Still ragging on Ambrose's in ring work I see fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Showing what happened during the commercial break. Sooo stupid.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm still a Sasha mark, but face Banks < Heel Flair.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I kinda like this shot here....for Sasha, JoJo, and the belt. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783137711594938368


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Bendy Banks


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

are they bulding Bayley as a heel, or is she just helping Sasha? I Am seeing a little "heel" in bayley lately.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Sasha is literally girl slapping... I just can't with this fraud..


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Those were some awful ass mid 2000s bra and panties match strikes from Sasha there.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Is anyone excited for this match on here?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wtf is with these rapid fire girl slaps all the sudden. Sasha and Carmella have both been doing these lately.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's crazy how Sasha's popularity on here dropped significantly. Seems like a lot want Charlotte to retain.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Weave is obvious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh lawd, Sasha's wig is out of alignment... honey child boo fix yo wig!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well that was a botch.....:lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Match has been botchy so far.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Raw vs SmackDown Survivor Series Women's match this year's gonna be gold

Sasha/Charlotte/Bayley/Nia/Emma or Dana vs Becky/Naomi/Nikki/Carmella/Alexa or Eva

Maryse and Lana also needs to manage their brands

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what a shitfest botchariffic main event. terrible


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF was that!?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasha has been so mediocre since coming out of NXT 

Eh. Still a fan but hope she turns this around.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

LEGIT BOTCH


----------



## Orlando Graham (Aug 23, 2016)

I cant help but watch a divas match with an eye out for some imminent botch...

eh, it takes me away from enjoying the match


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This match could be a Botchmania episode all by itself.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sasha botching up this match...


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I love me some Sasha Banks but keep this belt on Charlotte.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why the fuck is Charlotte constantly trying to kill Sasha?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jeri-KO vs New Day should have main evented to be honest. This sucks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit.. The queen!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Was not expecting that. Oh sht.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Did she just corkscrew?!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT WTF WAS THAT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The main event?

Next you're going to tell me they'll do the news.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was fucking sick. What a corkscrew.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Charlotte is a goddess.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte trying to kill herself...and Sasha.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Botch again...

Don't do this flippy shit if you're goona fucking botch it man.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice from Charlotte

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yaasss queen!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn Charlotte :clap


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That wasn't the most clean, but not sure Ive seen a woman's plancha performed in the US before. Could be wrong but damn, props to the athleticism there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte the best it's not even close.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Corkscrew moonsault. Holy crap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was amazing from Charlotte!!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Can these girls stop trying to kill themselves every week, PLEASE?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Praise be to the goddess Charlotte.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte should retain, but I know she won't.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another botch::lmao:lmao

Sasha was out of place for that high spot.

HHH must be watching this backstage like :trips7:trips7


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte needs to win this. Keep that belt for another year. She's unreal.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

KEEP THE BELT ON CHARLOTTE! :mark:

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Incoming Super Sasha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a good reversal

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh bullllllllshit.. Fuck this company


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Shit ending.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Credit to Charlotte for doing that corkscrew moonsault, but man did that look as ungraceful as hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha wins!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

HOLY FUCK THAT POP


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rush ending tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

inb4 the complaints


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol. Women main event = automatic title change.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NIA JAX, please come destroy this munchkin!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Expected, but still ugh


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

No fuckery? Huh... was really expecting some fuckery. Maybe they're finally moving on from this feud.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So Sasha stinks up the joint and gets the title. Amazing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

2 title wins on Raw for Sasha ... She better not cry again

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Forget that title change Im still pretty damn impressed I just saw Charlotte with a corkscrew. Again, I don't recall a female doing that in the US. Perhaps none here ever have.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

lol legit botch is the female Roman


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Predictable ending.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe Charlotte is taking a break


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> 2 title wins on Raw for Sasha ... She better not cry again
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Bro she cries every time someone pours her cereal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The female Botchamania is the champion. uttahere


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fucking god.. Stop crying Sasha.. Just fuck off..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charolette choked again on Raw. She had a great run as champ over the past year.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Who is Charlotte talking to?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully Charlotte can move on to higher things now. A feud with Emma along with Dana in the mix would be interesting.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Tips my hat to Charlotte cuz she is really the standard bearer right now....Hopefully we can get Heel Sasha back. Not Team BAD heel but NXT Boss Sasha.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It must have been cool seeing what these wrestlers became since you saw them from the beginning of their careers. You got to see how they changed over the years. :smile2:


No doubt. When they all made it big in the wwf, freebird Michael Hayes was the lead agent during the attitude era.. it was like seeing my little dallas organization become the infamous attitude era. If the guys weren't from dallas on the show, the booking was. Not the trash of today.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm disgusted.

Charlotte is the only reason the Raw division is relevant.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now turn Botcha Banks heel so Bayley can take the belt off her at WM.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sasha can only win the big one on RAW


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lmao

Everybody moans about Cesaro - Sheamus but meanwhile Sasha and Charlotte seem to be in the middle of a best of 3000. Enough of this hotshotted shit already.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this is going on botchamania :zayn3


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thought Raw was pretty good this week. 8/10 for me yes that's what I'm giving it


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Strategize said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT POP


The only place Sasha isn't over is on Wrestlingforum. :lol They made the right decision and now both women can move on.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Great match


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Its staggering how much better Charlotte is than Sasha.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I would compare the Charlotte and Sasha feud to Edge and Cena, but Vince didn't respect Edge enough to give him lengthy title reigns like Charlotte.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SASHA IS THE CHAMP AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes :bayley :sashahi


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha Banks is supposed to be the 'Boss' right?

A cocky character that supposed to be used as a heel, yet cries when she wins.

:Out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good for Sasha too bad she randomly became enemy number 1 recently. I do hope they don't immediately go into a Bayley feud though. Let Bayley deal with Dana, have Sasha go with a filler feud with Blue Pants or some shit.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Not gonna lie I marked out a bit. Love both Women tho.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

What should I expect here. The show that rewards shit with championships. 


The Queen had an amazing run and even without a belt she will still very easily outshine that balding botch machine


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

I heard they hot potatoed the Women's Title again. 

Good for Sasha, hopefully she can hold onto it for more than a month this time


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Sasha can only win the big one on RAW


It's kinda weird. I was really expecting them to wait till HIAC for the title change since they had her first title win on a regular Raw show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Becky now the #1 women's champion.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha vs Bayley again PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They just need to have Charlotte lose her obligatory rematch at Hell in a Cell and then move on to another feud for each.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Now turn Botcha Banks heel so Bayley can take the belt off her at WM.


This is exactly what will happen. Sasha will turn on Bayley leading to Mania and Bayley will win the title at Mania.

I don't know who faces Sasha in the meantime. I guess they will do the Charlotte/Sasha blow off at HIAC. Then she faces who? Nia Jax? Alicia Fox and maybe Dana?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Now Nia Jax can destroy Sasha and take the title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I would compare the Charlotte and Sasha feud to Edge and Cena, but Vince didn't respect Edge enough to give him lengthy title reigns like Charlotte.


Edge v. Cena was actually entertaining and delivered in their matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@WWEDivaGirl96 I gotta go through this thread to see who marked for Sasha winning the title.:side:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Whorse said:


> What should I expect here. The show that rewards shit with championships.
> 
> 
> The Queen had an amazing run and even without a belt she will still very easily outshine that balding botch machine


 Balor and Sasha will be in Raw's main event leading up to WM :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not a bad Raw overall.


----------



## Orlando Graham (Aug 23, 2016)

As botchy as this new breed of nxt girls are, ya gotta admit their already alongside lita and trish, the bar for wwe divas isn't too high to surpass..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whorse said:


> The Queen had an amazing run and even without a belt she will still very easily outshine that balding botch machine


With or without the belt, Charlotte IS the women's revolution.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Yea, you should. It's a good show.
> 
> btw when did you stop watching Smackdown? Maybe I can update you if you don't mind hearing some "spoilers" that took place these previous weeks


Can you update me please? Thanks!!! :smile2: I'm just so happy Sasha is champ again!!!! :grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think the last Smackdown related thing I watched was Backlash if I remember correctly.


Ah, ok. You missed:

AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose/John Cena build-up. Cena returned on the Smackdown after Backlash, and he and Ambrose were laying some brutal shots into each other in their promos. Styles has gotten even more confident and cocky now that he's the world champion. He's the "Champ who runs the Camp." Dean Ambrose beat John Cena cleanly two weeks ago via roll-up. However, AJ Styles was able to retain his world title in his rematch against Dean Ambrose last week because Cena interfered. They will have a Triple Threat match at No Mercy.

Daniel Bryan gave Dolph Ziggler a rematch for the Miz's IC title. However, he lost because the Miz cheated by using his hairspray once again. The Miz is even more motivated to prove to everybody that he IS the main event of Smackdown. Last week, the Miz and Maryse had a celebration for his lengthy IC title run in his hometown (also Ziggler's hometown) in front of his parents and Ziggler's mother. Dolph ended up interrupted Miz's celebration. However, Miz pretty much called Ziggler a failure for having an "underwhelming" career and for losing to him multiple times already. In the end of that segment, Ziggler admitted that he's been slacking lately, that his career didn't turn out the way he wanted it to be, and that he wants ONE MORE match for the IC title. Only this time, Ziggler is willing to put his career on the line. The Miz accepts his challenge. It was a great promo by both men, and they will have a Title vs Career (Dolph's career ends if he loses) match at No Mercy.

Bray Wyatt and Randy Orton continued their feud after Backlash. It's pretty much just about the same as their feud before Backlash. However, last week, Randy opened the show and told Bray that he's afraid of him. Randy wanted him to come out and face him like a man. However, Bray remained backstage and continued cutting his usual promos backstage. This caused Randy to search for him backstage throughout the show. Randy ends up finding him backstage and attacked Bray from behind while wearing Erick Rowan's sheep mask (Erick returned a few weeks ago). It had a weird ending where Randy sits in Bray's chair posing, while Bray's voice was playing in the background as if he was hallucinating or something. There will be an actual Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton match this time at No Mercy.

Becky Lynch celebrated her victory after winning the Women's title. There was a 5-women-match where the winner is the number one contender. Alexa Bliss ends up winning after pinning Nikki Bella. Becky and Alexa both cut a good promo the following week. Last week, Alexa attacked Becky from behind and she's pissed off because she's tired of being overlooked because she's short and because she isn't one of the Four Horsewomen. It will be Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss for the Women's championship match at No Mercy.

Meanwhile, Carmella continues dominating her feud with Nikki Bella. It's pretty one-sided. One week, Carmella nearly pinned Nikki before Alexa pushed her away to become the number one contender. The next week, Carmella attacks Nikki and causes a DQ in their tag team match. Last week, Carmella pins Nikki in their tag team match with the same women involved. By the way, it looks like Nikki has allied with Naomi and Carmella has allied with Natalya.

Heath Slater and Rhyno celebrated their tag team title victory on the Smackdown after Backlash. However, the Ascension interrupted them and challenged them for the tag team titles in that same episode. Of course, Heath and Rhyno retained the titles. However, the heel Usos continue making a name of themselves in the tag team division by picking up victories, developing a new aggressive attitude, and by finishing their matches by using submission moves to win matches instead of high-flying. The Usos and Slater/Rhyno had a good confrontation backstage where tensions were high. Last week, the Usos were able to win their match in an 8-man tag team match against Slater and Rhyno. They will have the Usos vs Heath Slater/Rhyno for the tag team titles at No Mercy.

lol I think that's pretty much it. Anyways, I hope to see you in the Smackdown thread tomorrow


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Whorse said:
> 
> 
> > The Queen had an amazing run and even without a belt she will still very easily outshine that balding botch machine
> ...


Becky will always be my #1.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Another botch::lmao:lmao
> 
> Sasha was out of place for that high spot.
> 
> HHH must be watching this backstage like :trips7:trips7


How is that sasha's fault ? Charlotte did not even bother to look at where Sasha is at before doing that move.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Balor and Sasha will be in Raw's main event leading up to WM :ha



What a nightmare...


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

What exactly was the point of Sasha dropping the title at summerslam only to win it back at a RAW?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> @WWEDivaGirl96 I gotta go through this thread to see who marked for Sasha winning the title.:side:


I see... I may or may not have marked out. :wink2:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Can you update me please? Thanks!!! :smile2: I'm just so happy Sasha is champ again!!!! :grin2:


lol you made that comment just on time. I finished right when you sent that XD


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> With or without the belt, Charlotte IS the women's revolution.


 It's Charlotte and Becky.

Huge gulf between those two and the rest.


----------



## DeMar (Jan 29, 2008)

Hurin said:


> I heard they hot potatoed the Women's Title again.
> 
> Good for Sasha, hopefully she can hold onto it for more than a month this time


I don't really get where you're coming from because prior to Sasha's reign, Charlotte held the title for almost a year and then prior to that Nikki Bella held the divas title for almost a year.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait for people to chant "YOU DESERVE IT" next week despite her sucking ass her entire time on the main roster and riding NXT hype.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Becky will always be my #1.


Becky and Charlotte are my favs. Best of the horsewomen by quite a margin.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Question is who does Sasha face next? I feel like they're holding off on her and Bayley for now. I mean I can see her and Charlotte going one more time at HIAC to close the door on that feud for awhile. Allowing Charlotte to feud with Dana. Nia still seems green. Sucks that Paige is injured. They could really use her right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So Reigns kicks Rusev's ass again...? Can Rusev go over Roman just once? Why's it all one sided, its terrible, just end this feud. Just drop it. Rusev's done at this point, he's done. He may as well quit. WWE have zero interest whatsoever in making him look even moderately credible so clearly they have zero plans for him anytime soon. Kudos WWE, you take one of the best talents on the roster and treat him like shit in favour of far less talented people taking up all the TV time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Can't wait for people to chant "YOU DESERVE IT" next week despite her sucking ass her entire time on the main roster and riding NXT hype.


 I have no freaking idea what is wrong with people. It's like they have no senses and cannot see or hear how bad she is.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

That spot Charlotte did was great!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> It's Charlotte and Becky.
> 
> Huge gulf between those two and the rest.


Yep as I just posted those two are on a tier of their own.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

DeMar said:


> I don't really get where you're coming from because prior to Sasha's reign, Charlotte held the title for almost a year and then prior to that Nikki Bella held the divas title for almost a year.


Banks was too injury prone to hold the title for more than a month last time they gave it to her.

I wasn't aware that I had to be so literal with the denizens of this board.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful corkscrew moonsault from Charlotte. 

My facial expressions didn't change much when Sasha won. Mainly cause we saw this exact match before Summerslam. It felt like the exact same match. I know they got stuck with Sasha's injury getting cut short but c'mon, you can make each match very different from each other. 

Anyway, congrats to both ladies. They did a hell of a job.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So who is coming out of retirement this time to save this WM season?

Save_Us_Doink


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

marshal99 said:


> How is that sasha's fault ? Charlotte did not even bother to look at where Sasha is at before doing that move.


She did look. She probably thought she could reach her and she was wrong.

I like Sasha, but Finlay, Arn Anderson and Dean Malenko needs to work with her on positioning and timing. That is her biggest issue that leads to all her botches. This was a botch filled match.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

The pink fucking ropes


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Straw Hat said:
> 
> 
> > It's Charlotte and Becky.
> ...


I think the only one with the pure talent to reach their level is Alexa Bliss. She really does have it all, just needs more experience in the ring to grow her moveset. Charisma, she oozes it. Look, she nails it. In ring, she is good but green.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Raw was pretty good tonight. Can't find much to complain about to be honest.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Now Nia Jax can destroy Sasha and take the title.


Don't hold your breath. Sasha is the face of that division. They made their choice tonight. She's pretty much the Cena/Reigns of the division and with that being the case, Jax will sooner be built with the sole purpose of putting her over. Umaga vs Cena all over again or any other "monster" heel he was fed that the smarks thought would "Take the title" off of him. Sasha isn't dropping that belt until WM at the earliest. :hunter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> I think the only one with the pure talent to reach their level is Alexa Bliss. She really does have it all, just needs more experience in the ring to grow her moveset. Charisma, she oozes it. Look, she nails it. In ring, she is good but green.


She does have potential. Her bit on TalkingSmack was very good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Ah, ok. You missed:
> 
> AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose/John Cena build-up. Cena returned on the Smackdown after Backlash, and he and Ambrose were laying some brutal shots into each other in their promos. Styles has gotten even more confident and cocky now that he's the world champion. He's the "Champ who runs the Camp." Dean Ambrose beat John Cena cleanly two weeks ago via roll-up. However, AJ Styles was able to retain his world title in his rematch against Dean Ambrose last week because Cena interfered. They will have a Triple Threat match at No Mercy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for typing all that out for me I must have missed a lot of cool stuff. :smile2:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> DammitC said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, ok. You missed:
> ...


For shame missing the A show....for shame.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

Jeri-KO/New Day segment

Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Ashton Kutcher/Danny Masterson backstage segment

Cesaro and Sheamus's antics throughout the show

Jeri-KO vs the New Day + Seth Rollins making a surprise appearance around the end

Seth Rollins/Stephane McMahon backstage segment

Charlotte/Bayley/Dana Brooke backstage segment

Sasha Banks vs Charlotte


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> For shame missing the A show....for shame.


I'm sorry the flu has been going around at my house lately, it sucks! :crying: But I am going to watch it tomorrow I promise! :smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> CHRIS MOTHAF*CKING JERICHO


Fixed for you (Y)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sasha must beat Charlotte again at Hell in a Cell , can't play hot potatoes with the belt

After that Sasha can feud with heel Summer


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Backstabbed said:


> What exactly was the point of Sasha dropping the title at summerslam only to win it back at a RAW?


They thought her back injury was more severe than it was. That, or she took time off momentarily for a personal issue that they covered up for her. Flair was simply a place holder to transition it back to her given Banks is the woman they're going to be building around.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Can't wait for people to chant "YOU DESERVE IT" next week despite her sucking ass her entire time on the main roster and riding NXT hype.


That promo will be in shambles from the start. 

"I.. TOLD.. YEW!" :rock5


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks for typing all that out for me I must have missed a lot of cool stuff. :smile2:


No problem! By the way, I forgot to tell you that Chad Gable was medically cleared to compete 2 weeks ago. American Alpha had a match with the Usos, but they lost. Chad Gable's leg was still hurting, and Jason Jordan refused to tag him in because he wanted to protect him from being seriously injured. As a result, he took the fall after the Usos finished him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> No problem! By the way, I forgot to tell you that Chad Gable was medically cleared to compete 2 weeks ago. American Alpha had a match with the Usos, but they lost. Chad Gable's leg was still hurting, and Jason Jordan refused to tag him in because he wanted to protect him from being seriously injured. As a result, he took the fall after the Usos finished him.


American Alpha is a good tag team, I hope they go on to win the titles one day and heel Uso's are cool I like their gear.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Main event was good. Mainly because of the last two minutes with its awesome call backs to their last two matches. Their last Raw match was better this felt like a rehash.

I didn't watch a second of the rest of this show so it shows the faith I have in these women to entertain me with a good prowrestling match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ratings will be interesting


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

They choose the right people for the Susan segment. Enzo and Cass are really likeable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> They choose the right people for the Susan segment. Enzo and Cass are really likeable.


 Forgot Cena use to do that.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Forgot Cena use to do that.


Cena is also a good person in that kind of segments, but Enzo and Cass are a breath of fresh air, and they seem like genuine good people, so I give it a pass.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Re-watching it back, Seth got a great pop in LA. Very over as a babyface. Owens was able to make the crowd turn against him by the end of the night. At least it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> Jeri-KO/New Day segment
> 
> ...


My favorite segment was when Sheamus and Cesaro roll up in their SuV. Cussing each other out. I legitimately laughed when Cesaro threw Sheamus bag out and Sheamus proceeded to call him a cheeky bastard.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> My favorite segment was when Sheamus and Cesaro roll up in their SuV. Cussing each other out. I legitimately laughed when Cesaro threw Sheamus bag out and Sheamus proceeded to call him a cheeky bastard.


They could be a fun tag team and get each other over. I think they should be the next tag team champions.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

Backstabbed said:


> What exactly was the point of Sasha dropping the title at summerslam only to win it back at a RAW?


Because they thought Sasha was going to need surgery & now they are back to their original plan of Sasha/Bayley


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Hopefully Sasha holds it for a while. She needs a legit reign ❤


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like once again Vince went to the stage, dropped trou, and proceeded to take a 3 hour crap for the final few fans watching this shit


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I would be down for Sasha/Charlotte in a cell. :sasha2


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> So Reigns kicks Rusev's ass again...? Can Rusev go over Roman just once? Why's it all one sided, its terrible, just end this feud. Just drop it. Rusev's done at this point, he's done. He may as well quit. WWE have zero interest whatsoever in making him look even moderately credible so clearly they have zero plans for him anytime soon. Kudos WWE, you take one of the best talents on the roster and treat him like shit in favour of far less talented people taking up all the TV time.


I shook my head at this and it was the only thing that bothered me about Raw. It's like they're too scared to have Rusev beat down Reigns on his own. Reigns has to be already weakened or Rusev has to have help to get the job done it seems.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> So Reigns kicks Rusev's ass again...? Can Rusev go over Roman just once? Why's it all one sided, its terrible, just end this feud. Just drop it. Rusev's done at this point, he's done. He may as well quit. WWE have zero interest whatsoever in making him look even moderately credible so clearly they have zero plans for him anytime soon. Kudos WWE, you take one of the best talents on the roster and treat him like shit in favour of far less talented people taking up all the TV time.


It's an hard time to be a fan of Rusev, Raw's own Bray Wyatt.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris Jeriold having a championship match in 2016 :HA


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

roman and rusevs back and forth was good, jeri ko were good again
Charlotte is a star
i feel sorry for gallows and anderson at this point

solid show imo


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Same status quo for this week's RAW. Reigns comes out to loud boos in Staples Center, talks a little, Lana defends her husband. Rusev comes out to attack Reigns looking like he got the upperhand for once. But nope, Reigns somehow magically appears to attack Rusev from behind on the ramp to get the upperhand AGAIN. How can anyone root for Roman in this kind of booking? Anyways, I enjoyed the New Day/Jeri-KO segment as both teams were throwing some funny jokes at each other. Their tag team match was not bad either. Wow that was an enormous reaction Seth Rollins had when he came out to interfere. Also enjoyed Jeri-KO's backstage segment with Kutcher/Masterson as it felt like natural. 

Is Titus O'Neil done feuding with Darren Young? Looked like he was sporting a new gimmick in his lost to Sami Zayn. I love TJ Perkins' video game theme. Glad Brian Kendrick defeated him in a non-title match. Braun Stroman wants better competition next week! No more squash matches! So about that Charlotte/Banks main event match. I enjoyed their first bout better but this one had some nice spots. Charlotte's splash off the pole onto Banks looked sweet. Also felt like Banks was losing the whole time. But yeah, glad Banks got the win to become Champ again. Charlotte continues to GOAT as a heel with her acting. Not a bad RAW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Theres something so unnatural about Sasha winning the belt in a Raw Main Event. It just screams of HHH pushing his girl, and Steph pushing this womens revolution mantra. Like if you look at Lita vs Stephanie or Lita vs Trish Main Eventing Raw years and years ago. They were genuinely big moments, and in the case of Lita vs Trish that was too genuine Icons with a storied history going at it. Sasha doesn't feel like that at all, she just feels like a woman who's overly protected and forcibly pushed into being an Icon like its part of her gimmick not a real thing.



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I shook my head at this and it was the only thing that bothered me about Raw. It's like they're too scared to have Rusev beat down Reigns on his own. Reigns has to be already weakened or Rusev has to have help to get the job done it seems.


It seems like it. They just refuse to have a heel especially Rusev ever get the better of Reigns by themselves, even if they have a manager.



ste1592 said:


> It's an hard time to be a fan of Rusev, Raw's own Bray Wyatt.


Very hard, because its obvious at this point his future is pretty bleak, there's nothing really to look forward too. If WWE had any plans at all for him anytime soon, surely they'd looking out for his credibility at the moment. But they're just shitting all over the guy and ruining him. There's this feeling that once this awful feud is over thats the last time we'll see Rusev be relevant for years. Its so absurd because Raw needs guys like Rusev to be pushed up the card. You cant just have Reigns vs Rollins over and over again.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Theres something so unnatural about Sasha winning the belt in a Raw Main Event. It just screams of HHH pushing his girl, and Steph pushing this womens revolution mantra. Like if you look at Lita vs Stephanie or Lita vs Trish Main Eventing Raw years and years ago. They were genuinely big moments, and in the case of Lita vs Trish that was too genuine Icons with a storied history going at it. Sasha doesn't feel like that at all, she just feels like a woman who's overly protected and forcibly pushed into being an Icon like its part of her gimmick not a real thing.


Seemed like a pretty big moment to me considering she got one of the biggest pops of the year when she won, probably would've been bigger had she not already won it before aswell. And at the time I never looked at Lita and Trish as these big icons going at it, that's pure nostalgia talk.
Just like I'm sure in 10 years younger girls will look at this will nostalgia too.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Glad I did not watch this crap I tuned out after watching some of it. I'm about done with RAW completely. Smackdown is where it's at.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know what's funny about a guy telling people over and over again that they've made the list, maybe a 6 years old can find it funny, but not a grown man.



wkc_23 said:


> Man, I really wanna see Y2J as the champ again.


Oh Yeah, pushing the young talent :vince5



AngryConsumer said:


> GIVE JERICHO ALL OF THE BELTS! :mark:


You know what year we're in? this is 2016 damn it....


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I don't know what's funny about a guy telling people over and over again that they've made the list, maybe a 6 years old can find it funny, but not a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone is over, they're over. Regardless of their age.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Best Raw in a long time.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Absolutely *loved* the chemistry between New Day-Jeri KO. :watson

Titus mocking Zayn's entrance theme song. :zayn3 

Rollins' interview with Cole. :tucky

Cesaro and Sheamus arguing like an old couple. :banderas

Surely people are going to moan left and right about RAW as whole but it is the little things like ^these that make it special still imo.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Give Jericho one last run with the title/main event push and save RAW. I can't see any other helpful thing... 

I guess its time to focus on my semester till Royal Rumble coz few segments with Jericho and KO does not worth any time :/


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

Raw was complete trash

a fucking women championship main eventing over focusing on universal champion kevin owens who is top guy on raw. guess he is paper champion now. way to ruined talent, shitty pink ropes are back, filler, filler. who watch that crap?

smackdown is what matter now after brand split.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

Raw has been trash since the split but this show I actually thought was decent.

New Day JeriKO segment was great. Perfectly done.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> They could be a fun tag team and get each other over. I think they should be the next tag team champions.


That is only if SHeamus actually have some darker humor than what Mcmahon gives them. Like calling each other cheeky bastards.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw was JeriKO once again wens2:y2j

JeriKO/New Day :trips5

Rollins continued path to facedom was good last night to :rollins

Sasha/Charlotte match was very solid to, though much bigger fan of Charlotte than Sasha so wanted Charlotte to keep the title.

The rest of Raw, completely meh as usual


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Raw was certainly improved this week over previous weeks.

Another Roman open wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be when I heard his music. He was passable on the mic, for a change, momentarily graduating from complete fail to the level of mediocrity. This was, however, another shining example of why he needs to just turn heel. Whatever you might be able to classify as a character with Roman is just more cohesive with a heel alignment from what I'm seeing. The segment wasn't bad, in large part thanks to Lana. However, it inevitably ended with typical Roman booking, and laying Rusev out, which kinda squandered what might have been an otherwise decent open for me. As much as I like the idea of HIAC with Rusev, I can't help but expect more typical Roman booking for that match, too. So, that makes it difficult to get too excited about it.

Not a totally horrible start to the show, but it could have been much better with only a slight change that didn't have Roman eating all of Rusev's offense and then proceeding to wreck Rusev like he was nothing.

Onto the CWs. The more I see/hear from TJ Perkins, the less interested in him I am. Idk what it is. He has pretty good ring work, but the character and mic work are just not resonating with me at all, personally. I did, however, enjoy this TJP vs. Kendrick match much more than any other CW match on the MR I've seen so far, and that's mostly thanks to Kendrick and his dirty tactics, though TJ's selling also helps, too. Pretty good match, overall. 

The Rollins/Cole interview was decent. Rollins getting what seemed like more face build there. Also enjoyed seeing Rollins verbally castrate Ladyballs.

I was pleasantly surprised by Strowman vs. Jobber (Chase Silver). Chase Silver being all confident on the pre-match in-ring interview caught my interest out of the gate, when I'd usually just zone out during these squash matches. Strowman looked particularly strong here--the way he charges across the ring and flattens Silver into the corner looked savage. And after the destruction was complete, the fact that they finally put him on the mic and gave him a bit of story build at the end with that issued threat was what really made this more than just another boring squash. It's about damn time.










The JeriKO + New Day segment was pretty damn good. JeriKO in particular were gold. And Jericho is just consistently greatness. Dude is fucking hilarious. I'm enjoying these subtle bits of tension emerging here and there between these two. That moment and crowd reaction when Jericho hinted at challenging KO for the title was epic. They're almost certainly building toward something there, especially after how their match with New Day ended, and I'm liking it more and more. The AK/DM backstage segment wasn't as lame as I thought it'd be--though they were kinda hit/miss on commentary--but I actually found the backstage segment rather amusing, largely thanks to Jericho being awesome. The tag match was also pretty fun, sucks that Jericho got his nose busted though.

Titus and Zayn were both pretty good, though I'm not sure if I agree with Titus losing, I suppose it's fine. The way he sold the Helluva Kick was amazing :lmao Decent match.

I'm liking the Cesaro/Sheamus frienemies pairing more and more. It's giving both of these guys a much-needed new angle and direction that is making better use of their respective talent, as opposed to treading water and stagnating like they were before. 

Gallows/Anderson finally got a dominant victory? That's a nice change of pace.

Charlotte was great on the mic in her backstage interview with Phillips. That was probably one of the best interviews I've seen from her. But the backstage segment with Bayley was kinda weird all around. The match was... okay. It certainly wasn't their best, but it wasn't their worst either. For how often they've been working together lately, I was kinda expecting a bit better, tbh. Sasha's good at selling damage while she's getting attacked, largely on account of the bumps she takes--I think this is probably her strongest attributes, but it also seems to regularly put her on the injured list. Not sure wtf that botch on the outside was supposed to be, or what went wrong exactly, but it was very awkward looking. The barrage of girly slaps was rather embarrassing too, but especially coming from someone who is supposed to be a face--and the fact that it seemed to actually get cheers was even more embarrassing... fpalm Carmella has been doing this kind thing too, and it gets her heat, which is fine for a heel, I suppose, if used in moderation... not sure why a face champion is using the same thing and getting cheered for it. Charlotte's expression work and acting was on full display in this match, and as usual she did quite well in that area. And that corkscrew she added to her signature Moonsault was pretty awesome looking. After that was followed by Natural Selection and Sasha kicked out, that was the point the match really kinda fell flat for me, as any anticipation or drama was basically extinguished in that moment. After that, Sasha's win was just routine. 

Overall this was one of the better Raws since the brand split, and it was much easier to get through than some previous Raws as well. Raw seems to be averaging like one decent show a month, more or less. I'd like to see them start consistently putting on decent shows.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Raw was JeriKO once again wens2:y2j
> 
> JeriKO/New Day :trips5
> 
> ...


 Dana begs to differ :Tripslick



Otherwise, I agree.

Cruiserweights need to wrestle like cruiserweights or what's the point. These should be fun little matches that pop the crowd until the guys are actually over enough to slow it down a bit.

Cesaro & Sheamus are alright backstage but the in ring action is the worst of both their careers!


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Really wish Strowman had said this instead.

"You tell Foley that if he doesn't get me some real competition next week I'M GONNA KILL YOU SAXTON!" 

Totally random and out of nowhere, I would have died :Rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins owning Stephanie last night:






The haters sure got quiet as fuck after Rollins' booking last night; particularly this segment.

:rollins


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins owning Stephanie last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That crap is like the writing of a sitcom pilot that doesn't even air. In a real argument, nobody would say "oh, you got me, what was the first bad decision?"

This shit is why Raw is so cringey and why I don't watch anymore. The whole setup ... Can't we make it at least a bit realistic, by having the camera FOLLOW Seth, instead of pretending it's a coincidental meeting while clearly showing by camera work that it is scripted?
God I hate this. Fucking Dunn ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That crap is like the writing of a sitcom pilot that doesn't even air. In a real argument, nobody would say "oh, you got me, what was the first bad decision?"
> 
> This shit is why Raw is so cringey and why I don't watch anymore. The whole setup ... Can't we make it at least a bit realistic, by having the camera FOLLOW Seth, instead of pretending it's a coincidental meeting while clearly showing by camera work that it is scripted?
> God I hate this. Fucking Dunn ...


Point being Steph isn't getting the upper-hand these past few weeks in these segments. That's all that mattters to me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I don't know what's funny about a guy telling people over and over again that they've made the list, maybe a 6 years old can find it funny, but not a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, cause I bet if Kane was pushed to the top in 2016, you wouldn't be saying a damn word.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Theres something so unnatural about Sasha winning the belt in a Raw Main Event.


I think it's purely to protect Charlotte's undefeated streak at PPVs. They're going to keep that alive for a while, since they keep playing it up every month. 

It's better this way IMO, Charlotte's PPV run is the hottest "streak" in WWE right now and will be immense by Wrestlemania. A Raw win freshens up the title scene and retains the streak.

Braun Strowman earned himself a nice little ovation after his mic work, I wonder if his surprising speed in the ring along with his growling voice can lead to smark support of his dominant booking. 

At the moment, I see glimpses of him organically turning face. He's a badass wrecking ball, can talk and sound like a badass, still green, but better than most dominant big men who get the same formulaic push.

BRAWWWWWWWW.... 

It could catch on!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just watched Raw and man it FLEW by. Last week it was a slog to get through, this week they said "Sasha vs Charlotte is next!" and I was like "really? already?", it didn't feel like most of the show had already been on. That's a really good thing.

Chris Jericho was so hilarious lol, especially in that backstage segment with Ashton & Danny, when he walked off one side of the screen and came back on the other :lmao

Also, SETH :mark: Even though I knew he burned Stephanie, I still went mad for actually hearing that line for real


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> I think it's purely to protect Charlotte's undefeated streak at PPVs. They're going to keep that alive for a while, since they keep playing it up every month.
> 
> It's better this way IMO, Charlotte's PPV run is the hottest "streak" in WWE right now and will be immense by Wrestlemania. A Raw win freshens up the title scene and retains the streak.
> 
> ...


Its a good streak to keep alive, but it just seemed so forced to just push this idea that Sasha is so amazing.

And Braun was surprisingly comfortable on the mic.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Very hard, because its obvious at this point his future is pretty bleak, there's nothing really to look forward too. If WWE had any plans at all for him anytime soon, surely they'd looking out for his credibility at the moment. But they're just shitting all over the guy and ruining him. *There's this feeling that once this awful feud is over thats the last time we'll see Rusev be relevant for years. Its so absurd because Raw needs guys like Rusev to be pushed up the card. You cant just have Reigns vs Rollins over and over again.*


I suspect Rusev might rebuild himself from this latest disaster and actually become credible one more time. In spite of Raw booking. Only to be fed to Balor or whoever Vince or Trips are in love with at that time.

Hopefully Rusev is one of the earliest trades whenever they reshuffle the rosters. It's the only chance he has to actually maximize his potential.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wildcat410 said:


> I suspect Rusev might rebuild himself from this latest disaster and actually become credible one more time. In spite of Raw booking. Only to be fed to Balor or whoever Vince or Trips are in love with at that time.
> 
> Hopefully Rusev is one of the earliest trades whenever they reshuffle the rosters. It's the only chance he has to actually maximize his potential.


Sad but true. Who knows WWE might wanna do another lame swerve and push another jobber with no credibility into the Main Event, ever since MITB became a thing they've loved to do that. But it doesn't seem likely, watching any recent Rusev segment/match you get the feeling they have zero intention of using him at all in the future, he's just a way to keep Reigns busy and he's someone WWE dont give a shit about clearly so they have no issue having Roman destroy him over and over again. 

Rusev desperately needs to be traded to SD and to get away from Raw and that shitty booking. He's got everything you could ask for to be a star but HHH and Vince only push their pets on Raw.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Another average show. Jeri-KO v New Day segment was really enjoyable though. Kofi, you just made the list! :lol

Main event was okay, but not the best match they have had. I need to go back and rewatch though because I fell asleep half way through :sleep

SDL is so much more enjoyable since its repackage.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The only way you end up salvaging Rusev is if he and Lana somehow turn their backs on Bulgaria/Russia and join America, say they want to be part of the American Dream and become all American, Lana gets her real accent back, Rusev continues to slay on the mic and with the crowd behind him, he could FINALLY win some feuds.

But this is never going to happen.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Good

Any segment that involved JeriKO
Queen Charlotte putting Dora the Explorer in her place.
Dana Brooke patting Dora the Explorer on the head.


Bad
The Queen losing her Women's Championship to a peasant.
Dora the Explorer taking out Dana Brooke
Roman Reigns, Titus O'Neal, The Golden Truth being on my TV screen
Rusev getting buried by a lower midcard talent again.


----------

